# New Inova X1?



## MacTech (Nov 29, 2005)

*Inova X1*

Sorry for so many Inova threads so quickly, this should be the last one i post for a bit....

when i was looking at the Inova light line in the Discovery store, i was impressed with the X5 and X0 (obviously, as i purchased them  ), and the 24/7, but when i picked up the X1, i had to laugh, it was dim, very dim, and cast an absolutely pathetic, lackluster, dim spot of light (i tried a few, just to make sure it wasn't dead batteries in the example i picked up, nope, all of them had a weak, craptacular spot of light.....

so, what's the point of such a weak, underperforming light, i mean a stock incan Minimag seems brighter, and you get the ability to focus flood-to-spot, yes the X1 is very well constructed (like the entire X-series line), but it just doesn't seem to have any "oomph"

my evil side is thinking about picking up one anyway to perform a scientific experiment...

shoving in a 3.6V AA size Lithium computer backup battery (a longer version of the Macintosh "clock battery" i use in the UVMag) to see if the LED can be overdriven to 3.6V

is it just me, or does the X1 seem rather pathetic and lackluster in the light-output department?


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The ushers at the local performing arts center use Inova X1s.

They are aesthetically pleasing. They are bright enough for the ushers to read with, and they can be used without annoying other patrons because the beam is not very bright and is very focused.


----------



## pfmedic (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Sometimes I think that Inova made the light for me to use as a pupil assessment tool in the field (I am an emergency medical technician). I cant think of a more perfect reason for this light to exist. For that matter, I cant think of any other reason for the light.

The light casts a bright tight spot that encompasses each individual eye enough to get a great reaction from the pupil even in a bright room where the eyes have adjusted somwehat. However, the light isnt so bright as to cause the eye any discomfort. I usually shine it at the patient at 7-10 inches away from the face.

These things that make it great for my purpose seems to make it unusable for most other people. Oh well.:nana:


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Well, I found the X1 to be a very unuseful light before I moddeded it into a floodlight, but I never considered it dim - Just a really unuseful light due to the lack of sidespill. As pfmedic is saying, though, it's pretty good for sneaking around without disturbing others; I guess that's the point.

-Brad


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

I have a love hate relationship with the X1... On one hand, it has a beam of very limited use, but everything else is pretty positive... Good runtime, good brightness and most of all, it is probably my very favorite 'feeling' cheap light. I have used the X1 outdoors and it actually has decent throw and if used in near complete darkness (think in the middle of the woods on an overcast night) it is quite useful though it does take some getting used to. 

A few members have modded the X1 with a Luxeon and I was going to have one of them build me a Lux III that would probably run direct on a 14500. As long as you use the stock lens, there will be a spotty effect since there is no reflector to speak of, but if the emitter/LED is positioned closer to the lens, the beam changes from a tight spot to a wide spot and if the LED is bright enough, you can make it a pretty wide spot.

I've also thought about just putting in a 100 ma LED and instead of cutting the leads as short as stock, you could keep them longer to make the spot wider.

Overall, I love the form factor of the light... better than the Fenix. The Inova just feels like a better quality light.


----------



## MacTech (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

hmm....the darkside is growing in me....

i now want to pick up an X1 for the sole purpose of seeing if it can handle a 3.6V AA lithium battery to overdrive the stock LED.....

maybe that will get some usable brightness out of it (yes, i know, at the expense of LED life...)


----------



## greenlight (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The beam looks 'tight' as they say these days.
----------------
Will buy used Inova X1 any color


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

I think the X1 is a great indoors light for specific uses. It's fully regulated to 10 hours, small and built for a lifetime.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



MacTech said:


> hmm....the darkside is growing in me....
> 
> i now want to pick up an X1 for the sole purpose of seeing if it can handle a 3.6V AA lithium battery to overdrive the stock LED.....
> 
> maybe that will get some usable brightness out of it (yes, i know, at the expense of LED life...)


 You do know that you'll lose its regulation circuit, right?


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend using the LiON cell in the X1... Even if it doesn't hurt the circuitry and just bypasses it (sort of like it does in the Q3), the LED won't be much if any brighter as the circuit bumps the power up to the voltage the LED needs... The very best case scenario would be, while the LiON measured over 3.6V, it would be slightly brighter but it sure won't be like night and day.

But what I think will happen is within a day, it will kill the LED or the circuitry or both. And you wouldn't take the light back for a refund or exchange if you killed it by abusing it, would you?


----------



## MacTech (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



cratz2 said:


> But what I think will happen is within a day, it will kill the LED or the circuitry or both. And you wouldn't take the light back for a refund or exchange if you killed it by abusing it, would you?



i work retail and i *HATE* people that do this, abuse equipment then try to pass it off as "defective", if i did try this experiment and it killed the light, then it killed it and i'd have to live with it, running a "hotter" battery in the light is *clearly* not covered under the light's lifetime warranty, i'd have an expensive paperweight and be happy with it, chalk it up to a learning experience, i would *NOT* try to return or exchange an abused light....

there's a special place in hell for these types of customers


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The X1 has great throw ... _for a 5mm LED flashlight_. Its only other competitor seems to be the PALLight.

It's great for any activity where you don't want to attract attention to yourself ... like espionage or burglary :devil:


----------



## edison (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



MacTech said:


> ....
> there's a special place in hell for these types of customers....



?


----------



## voodoogreg (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



edison said:


> ?



+2. VDG


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The X1 is an OLD light. LED performance is not that impressive back then. It was designed as a low cost light for the masses (1 LED instead of 5, AA cell instead of CR123A). Inova designed it as a spotlight to complement rather than compete with the floody Infinity task light (not the Ultra). It compares favorably with lights of it's era. LED flashlight technology has improved a lot in the last 3 years. Today's lights just blows it away.

A quick trip to Flashlightreviews show how much has changed:
-
Then
X1 - Throw 7.92 output 1.35
Infinity - Throw 2.3 output 0.58
-
Now
T1 - Throw 24.49 output 14 [EDIT] Reference only to show Inova's current design. Does not use AA cell.
Fenix L1P - Throw 25.5 output 18
Xnova 8 (new version)- Throw 10.72 output 9.5


----------



## pfmedic (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Yes Ninja, lots has changed. 

I think the point Ninja is trying to make is that the T series is advanced and was released after the X line. I dont believe that Inova has done much to change it's X line.

However, lets not confuse people by comparing the X1 to the T1. While I dont own a T1, I know that it is bigger than the x1 and runs on a 123 lithium. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## flashlite (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

For any given cell configuration, there's always going to be a trade-off between brightness and runtime.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

I am a fan of the X1. Judging by the LED colors it's available in I'd say that many others are, too.

It all depends on what you need the light for. If you need a bright little spot to throw some light where you need it without disturbing anyone, the X1 is great. On the other hand, if you need a light to walk down a winding path through the woods on your way to the latrine in the middle of the night the X1 will be pretty frustrating to use.



> ...i mean a stock incan Minimag seems brighter...



Any comparison to a MiniM/\g seems like quite a stretch. The X1 uses only one cell to run three times as long (to 50%) as the MM does with two cells. If I'm reading Roy's charts right the X1 is also brighter than the MM throughout the entire cell life. For those who like a much whiter beam and a bulb that never burns out just when you need it, then the X1 wins there, too.


----------



## rabbit (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

I have 3 white and 1 blue, I love them! They give such a nice spot. If I want brighter one, I would just pick up my QIII or E1L.


----------



## madecov (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Actually myself and another deputy use them on duty.
He has blue, I have green.
When we need to walk someplace dark and want to be stealthy (tactical :lolsign: ) we can illuminate a walking path and not be seen by others. Comes in handy out in the boonies when nature calls :nana:


----------



## falconz (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

I feel that a light of such specialised nature only cater to specialised needs as mentioned by some earlier posts. But there are some saving grace for this "impractical" light. The throw is very good for just a 5mm LED. Just take it out somewhere really dark and open and you`ll see! Not to mention the regulation circuit and runtime is one of the better ones since it only used a single 5mm.

Anyway the beam is very nice to look at with the bluish border! Another thing is that it`s a good signal light since it`s available in so many colours couple with the throw.


----------



## MacTech (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Okay, okay, i admit i was wrong.....

morbid curiosity got a hold of me, i'm thinking that there *has* to be an upside to the X1, i just haven't found it yet....

so tonight i went to pick up an X1 to see if it'd make a good light as a gift for my sister's birthday, i want to get the rest of the family hooked on good flashlights, Mom's already got a Nite Ize equipped Minimag, i have a good selection of lights for a newbie, but the rest of the family could care less, they see flashlights as an emergency commodity, something to be there when you need it, nothing more....

i'm trying to change that...

anyway, on to the review, i picked up a red X1 for myself, and an orange one for my nephew, Logan, as a b'day gift for him (he loves his X1, BTW), popped mine open in the dark car, and was surprised at the beam it threw, brighter than i thought, and when Inova calls this light a *spot*light, they *MEAN* it... it's got one of the tightest spots i've seen, i mean, going just by the dimensions of the spot itself, it's tighter than my X0, the X0 *STOMPS* it in brightness and throw (obviously), but the actual hotspot of the X1 is much better defined.....

y'know, this would be a *great* light to illuminate the dark insides of those Mac minitower cases, put light *exactly* where i need it, the X0 is too bright for delicate close-in work, the X5 is a bit too floody, but the X1, it's a perfect "peer into the guts of the computer case" light

it's actually reasonably useful as an inside light for emergencies (New England Colonial houses tend to have narrow hallways, so the spotlight isn't too much of a liability, and since my Grundig dynamo radio takes 3 AA batteries in addition to the ability to be dynamo powered, i finally have a light to use that fourth AA in....

i was judging the X1 under the wrong criteria, i was trying to see how it could work as a primary or EDC light, for those purposes, it fails due to the spot beam being too tight, but as a case-illumination light (or for the specialized uses above), it's actually not a bad light, as long as you keep it's limitations in mind

sadly, i think it might be too "spotty" to be a good gift for my sister, she'd be better served with a Nite-Ize Minimag....

and i was wrong on the "dimmer than a stock incan Minimag, the X1 stomps the Minimag in brightness as well, however the Minimag has the X1 beat for spill and versatility (being able to be focused)

okay, i was wrong, i now understand "the point" of the X1, it's not a primary light, but it's not meant to be....

....and finally, now with the aquisition of the X1, i can finaly relegate the rest of my Minimags to my "backup flashlight bin", they're still available in emergencies, but stored out of the way, there ready in case someone in the family needs a loaner, or if i need an "electric candle" or three....

one final question, can the X1 be run on NIMH rechargables?


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Orange?

I didn't know they made an orange...






Now I need to get another one... darnit!





Edit - if you haven't already, be sure to check out the light when it's completely dark... as in DARK DARK. Since the X1 has that very tight focused spot and isn't really bright enough to create any of its own secondary side spill (I think I just made that term up... but sort of like the 1.5W Aurora and River Rock lights do), as you shine it around a totally 100% dark room, it almost looks like you are looking around at a moderately well lit room through a hole in a piece of paper that blocks the rest of your view...

Kinda neat and kinda creepy...


----------



## Bradlee (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



cratz2 said:


> Orange?
> 
> I didn't know they made an orange...
> 
> ...



Just so you have no reason not to buy one , the discovery Store carries them:
Coloured X1's

-Brad


----------



## greenlight (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The colored x1 has type II anodizing, not as durable as the standard version. Switching out the blue led with the blue ano would be cool.

I use an energizer lithium battery in my x1. It weighs so much less that i was willing to pay for it. 

And get a green x1 before they are all gone. The green model has been discontinued, says Inova, but there is still remaining stock out there. It's the brightest model available.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Hrmm... whenever I get brave enough and have the time, my first X1 mod is going to be to put a green THC3 LED in an X1. Should be pretty impressive.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Great for probing around inside electronic equipment,


----------



## rabbit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



cratz2 said:


> Orange?
> 
> I didn't know they made an orange...
> 
> ...


 
:rock:


----------



## PhantomZ (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

i bought my gf a POS SF e1e look alike police incan light that was said to be equal to the SF e1e ( got the POS cause it was ALOT cheaper, stupid me). equal my *** it was! i was so upset at myself after seeing how crappy the light was that i decided to get her a SF L2 to make me feel better(of course i had to get one for myself). anyhow, i bought my friend and x1 as a gift. i showed the x1 to my gf first and after she ended up wanted one cause it was cute looking and she likes how the beam looked. nice white spot with a blue ring, so i got her one as well. she told me not to buy the L2 for her but i got her one anyways after i bought the x1. our first SF LED light ^______^. this was alittle over a year ago.

well, back to the x1's purpose. i've seen a few guys that uses the light during airsoft night games. its small, light weight, uses a regular AA battery and most important its bright/dim enough to use in dark for path finding and gear fixing without giving your position away because the x1 has ZERO sidespill. i would use one but i find that a red Photon1 with those cheap climbing clip clipped to my front belt loop is much lighter, easier and quicker access.

the x1 is good for snooping around when you dont want unwanted light reflecting everywhere. its a one of a kind light.


----------



## somekind (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



cratz2 said:


> Hrmm... whenever I get brave enough and have the time, my first X1 mod is going to be to put a green THC3 LED in an X1. Should be pretty impressive.


Let me know when, I want to take part in that one, too.


----------



## Edman (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

The X1 has been great with the Mini14 NVG's I have. They do not boom and it is hard to pick up the light when someone else is using them, not impossible but harder.


----------



## madecov (Dec 8, 2005)

*Another X1*

Just picked up the Blue LED. Almost purple
Now I have the green and the blue.
I like these spot lights.
Now I'm waiting for my distributor to get the white back in stock.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

Don't forget... I just found out that they make/made an orange colored one as well.


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*



cratz2 said:


> Don't forget... I just found out that they make/made an orange colored one as well.


 
Are you talking about the color of the LED or the color of the body of the light?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

I knew they made red, but orange? huh.


----------



## rabbit (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

I have 3 white and 1 blue, looking for red and green.....but Lighthound doesnt do red and green! 

Beautiful spot, love it!:rock:


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*



IsaacHayes said:


> I knew they made red, but orange? huh.


 
Are you guys talking about the color of the bodies or the LEDs?:thanks:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

LED, bodies are only black/silver


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

really well i have a inova x1 white led and a orange body it got it in union station washington d.c.


----------



## heathah (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

http://shopping.discovery.com/store...&langId=-1&productId=57854&partnumber=P717850

Too bad the orange one still isn't available as it is my favorite color.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

yep thats were i got mine the discovery channel store in union station


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

Thanks !!!!!!

I saw the X1 with a blue body & white LED at Target.

I wanted the X1 with a red LED. 

Are they making the X1 with a red LED now?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

Wow, I did not know they made different colored bodies. That's news to me!
They used to make a RED led. They don't anymore.


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*



IsaacHayes said:


> Wow, I did not know they made different colored bodies. That's news to me!
> They used to make a RED led. They don't anymore.


 
OK, thanks!

I thought the X1 a with red LED was listed before the X1 was released but never made.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

Maybe that's it. They said they were but never did. I know they stopped making one color. Maybe it was green? Ask Greenlight, he is the X1 expert


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

Yeah, I think the green is the one no longer made.

But what is all this talk of blue and orange bodies? 

Hoghead, are you calling the matte HAIII looking stuff blue or is there actually a REAL blue-bodied X1 at Target?


----------



## Hoghead (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*



cratz2 said:


> Yeah, I think the green is the one no longer made.
> 
> But what is all this talk of blue and orange bodies?
> 
> Hoghead, are you calling the matte HAIII looking stuff blue or is there actually a REAL blue-bodied X1 at Target?


 
I saw a X1 with a bright blue body at Target. It was shiny, so it's not hard anodized.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another X1*

The colored bodied inova x1 is available on sale at discovery.com. There is a free shipping or a 15$ discount. They have red and blue bodies. They are anodized type II, so don't expect the color to stay forever. 

The x1 green IS discontinued.

If anyone can put a red led in a red x1 and make it work, I'll buy it.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 15, 2005)

*What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Hi, I've been lurking for a while, decided to register a couple of days ago.

I recently aquired an Inova X1. I'm satisfied by its compact size, solid construction, excellent fit and finish and the clear beam (even though it's a bit narrow)...but unfortunately there's something wrong with it.

Sometimes it works just fine, sometimes the beam gets noticeably dimmer for no apparent reason, sometimes it starts flickering.


These problems occur regardless of whether I use the tailcap switch or the constant on mode.

I cleaned the battery contacts, tried a different battery, to no avail.
I guess there's a loose contact somewhere...

Sending it back to the factory is not an option as shipping charges would be prohibitively high. I'm no electronics buff either, so I hope it's something that can easily be fixed.

I did a search but couldn't find any account of this problem.

:help:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Welcome to CPF, Quiet Storm! You're that Benchmade Pika guy, right?  
Where'd you get it from? If it's a local place, you can probably return it. If you're sure it's a loose contact, you could open it up with the water freezing method and take a look at the insides.
You could also check the threads and make sure there's nothing on them.
Other than that, I don't have a clue.


----------



## luigi (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

My X1 has the same problem, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rabbit (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

I have 4 X1s, no problem so far but please keep us update, in case the same problem occurs!


----------



## Santelmo (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Just giving a big welcome and nice to see you here at CPF QS! 
(Untamed over at the "sharpy" forum)

Sorry though I can't contribute much to your situation, hehehe, but rest assured folks here are the nicest ANYWHERE and would help you out if they can.


----------



## redcar (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

I've had the same problem. Mine was a simple fix.

Take off the tailcap and make sure the metal plate inside with the "-" sign on it is clean. I think I used a dry q-tip. Also make sure the corresponding surface, the part that contacts the metal plate of the tailcap, of the battery compartment is also clean and dry. I just use a clean dry cloth.

Sometimes a little grease from the threads/o-rings will migrate up and gum up the works a little.

Hope that helps.

Red


----------



## Wyeast (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

X5's have the same problem. Clean the back plate.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Thanks for your replies guys!

Kryoshinx,
yeah that would be me. 

Hi untamed! :wave:



redcar said:


> Take off the tailcap and make sure the metal plate inside with the "-" sign on it is clean. I think I used a dry q-tip.



I already did that (used a dry q-tip too), and it didn't get much better.
Maybe I didn't clean it really, really thoroughly - I'll do it again.
If that doesn't help, I'll look into that water freezing method, Kryo.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Just out of curiosity, where did you buy it?


----------



## luigi (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

I've cleaned everything I could and still have the flickering problems, after a dubious start it stabilizes and seems to work but is not really realiable and I don't like using it at all. In my case the button is completely unusable, unless the tailcap is very tight the light flickers and when it's almost tight clicking the button produces a dim light that flickers and vanishes.


----------



## Wyeast (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Try using a pink eraser on the back of a pencil. It's slightly abrasive, so it does a pretty decent job cleaning contacts. Also helps to reach the + contact on the inside.

good luck!


----------



## zespectre (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Sounds like an issue I was having with my T4 (now I don't own an X1 so if my advice doesn't help don't pound me).

Lube had found it's way to the end of the battery tube and gotten smeared between the tube and the tailcap. I had to take rubbing alcohol and clean the end of the body tube and then the inside of the tailcap where the tube makes contact when the cap is in place. Took several attempts to get all the lube out so that it made good contact.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Welcome to CPF.

When I 1st got my 7x7mm, it was DOA. Finally srretcched the spring in the tailcap a bit and it works fine now. I grabbed both ends of the spring when pulling so won't pull it off the tailcap.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: What's wrong with my Inova X1?*

Cleaned it again with a microfiber cloth and now the problems seem to be gone. Thanks again!



Kryosphinx said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you buy it?



It was a gift (it was NIB, if that's what you're asking).


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Diffusing the X1 beam, reversible modification:

Obtain a package of translucent plastic salt / pepper lids for a film cylinder . These are available at camping stores . Discard the "lid" and keep the part that incorporates the salt or pepper holes . This part will fit over the front of an x1 perfectly with a tight seal . Trim the extraneous material with a knife . 

You now have a combination lens cover and " beam diffuser " . Since the X1 is , essentially , a cylinder , you can snap the cover onto the other end of the light for spotlight use . Moreover , you can stand the inova on its end , albeit , in spotlight mode .

The total cost is 99 cents + tax and it is the perfect mod for my skills . Screw up the salt lid and you still have the opportunity to get it right with the pepper lid .


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Is the X1 available at Target? If yes, for how much?


----------



## pr5owner (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

i actually ordered an X1 off batteryjunction with my large sum of C batteries, the X1 to me is more of a special purpose tactical light, if i need to wire up explosives in a dark room without drawing much attention, im definatly not going to use something like a L1P. ahh im just kidding.. really... but its more for specific tasks not just a general purpose flash light.


----------



## Navck (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*

Imagine a SMJ Led in it!


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1, what's the point of this one?*



somekind said:


> Let me know when, I want to take part in that one, too.



Just did it this afternoon. Here's the thread with details. I just put a Nichia CS LED in it this time. Next time, I'll try the green or blue THC3 LED but I want to get a silver X1 to do this with.


----------



## NFW (Feb 25, 2006)

*Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*

All I really care about is, which one is brighter? Has anyone here compared them?

Thanks!


----------



## cy (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*

X5 is way brighter, due to 5x more led's

I've got a X5 UV new in box available 

please PM if interested


----------



## nemul (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*

they make a UV X1?
the lens would kill the output of UV

note: just checked.... i might wanna get the X1-UV and put a Nichia 365 in there.


----------



## cy (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*

had a UV X1 for a bit. works great, lens does good job of focusing beam. and is tiny. 

but X5 puts out a flood of UV, probably 5x more light and is way bigger.


----------



## nemul (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*



cy said:


> had a UV X1 for a bit. works great, lens does good job of focusing beam. and is tiny.
> 
> but X5 puts out a flood of UV, probably 5x more light and is way bigger.



but does the X1 do better at illuminating a single object at a slight distance due to the tight spot?


----------



## cy (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*

X1 throws further due to lens, but spot is so small. not much if anything is gained

get the X5, otherwise go with an ARC AAA UV for size.


----------



## nemul (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1-UV or X5-UV?*



cy said:


> X1 throws further due to lens, but spot is so small. not much if anything is gained
> 
> get the X5, otherwise go with an ARC AAA UV for size.



i might do a add resistor downboy X5 with nichia 365.. the metal casings on the nichia are +, and the body on the X5 is +.... so.... woo hoo! the nichia 365 are awesome...


----------



## jbg23 (Feb 26, 2006)

*new inova x1 at target*

Anyone else see the new version x1's. I bought one at target today, and must say that I like it much more than the older version. It uses a flat lense and reflector now, and is much more useable for my needs.


----------



## cheapo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

PICS!

-David


----------



## Sigman (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

WHAT? - did I say WHAT??? Now that's a practical design change for me!

A flat lens and a reflector - now I need to sell a couple of the "moons" off!! However, since the moon is a nice thrower for such a little torch on an AA cell - maybe I'll just have to add a couple instead of thinning out the herd!

Anyone know where else they are available? (As in CPF vendors or elsewhere online, as we have no Targets in Alaska?)


----------



## jbg23 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I will try to get some pics tomorrow, but they look identical to the old x1. They just use a reflector and flat lense.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Is the package the same, new and improved,or did you just eye ball the reflector? thanks


----------



## jbg23 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

everything is the same, I just happened to notice the reflector. They do not come with pouches anymore, they have a lanyard instead.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

This just hit me like ice water! Where have I been, I've not even read anything about this...thought I was keeping up with the industry too!


----------



## rugbymatt (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I saw the same thing at Target the other day. I played with it for a minute in the store and it seems like it would have more flood then the old X1. I will pick one up tomorrow and post some shots of it. And sigman if you decide you like it I will send one to you if you want.


----------



## jbg23 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

What's funny is just last night I was trying to fit a flat lense into my old x1 because I hate the spotlight beam, but love the everything else about the light.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yeah, I'll pick one up as soon as I find one. I hear they are doing the same thing with the Inova X0. Should be a very nice improvement or at least a very nice alternative... Hope they don't get rid of the one with the optic.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I hope they don't ditch the old style altogether.


----------



## dtsoll (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I have emailed them several times begging for this change, finally. This is exciting!!!! Sigman, it looks like brightguy.com has the new version, it says new version anyway!! Doug


----------



## dtsoll (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

jbg23, how bright and what is the beam like?? Doug


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



greenlight said:


> I hope they don't ditch the old style altogether.



Oh come on... don't you have like 20 of the old ones by now?


----------



## LowBat (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Hey about time they gave it some new guts. I liked my old X1 but it wasn't able to keep up with the competition. It would be hard for Inova to make the X1 better then the Fenix L1P so I doubt I'll be buying one. Still, I welcome the improvement. I wonder if it's still press fitted and needs the freeze pop method to be modded?


----------



## greenlight (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Can the x1 be opened by clamping it in a vise and tapping it with a dowel?

Cheers to inova for upgrading their product. The x1 is only a couple of years old now... I doubt it was an attempt at lowering costs. They easily could have made it worse.

Still, I hope they keep both styles. That would make it kind of confusing for the consumer, since they don't update their website.

Why not keep both styles and have different names for them? Inova x2 would be suitable.


----------



## jbg23 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

From the looks of it you will still have to use the freeze/pop method.


----------



## IonFire (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Pics, needs pics  


IF


----------



## Solstice (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Any idea if the white version uses the Nichia CS? Inova is a large and influencial company, and the CS LEDs are now readily available- I figure this wouldn't be too much of a surprise if they were being used. If so, the new X1 goes on my "must buy" list . I'm not sure how you could tell easily, other than comparing the light to maybe an older Infinity Ultra if the beams are now similar. If it is a CS, the X1 should be noticably brighter. I wouldn't compare it to an older x1 since the "spot" beam can be decieving when trying to determine comparative output.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Does the tailswitch still suck?


----------



## LowBat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Planterz said:


> Does the tailswitch still suck?


That's another reason I like the L1P; it has a clicky.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 27, 2006)

*New Inova X1 at Batteryjunction*

I got one of the new X1's a week ago. Posted about it on the "How to Mod an X1" thread this past week because it was so different than described. The packaging was the same as before, even describing the spot beam it no longer had. It did come with only a lanyard. 
Here is Matt's reply from Batteryjunction re: my first post:
Post #36
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1287446&postcount=36

New Inova X1 beamshot is slightly blue in center with a yellowish corona. I think this means it is over driven? The beam is very wide with a very smooth transition from beam to corona to spill - very useful compromise for me. The "reflector" is a bare anodized aluminum cone not silvered or even polished, so it is not intended to be used as a reflector. I like the beam for up close work as well as area light. It is my new "at work" light as well as getting use at home. I have used it a lot and it is still fairly bright. 
Externally, it looks exactly like the old ones - I took it to Target to compare. The tail button is very short travel, but works. Most of the time the whole tail moves to activate the light. Overall , I still love the solid feel even compared to the Fenix.
I am seriously considering getting another one (or two) since they are still $15 at batteryjunction.
I have pictures and beamshots, but can't post them. PM me if you want to see them. Maybe someone else can post them.

I would be interested in doing the Nichia CS swap if somebody can help. I am no solderer, don't have one...


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I'm headed out to Target in about half an hour... I live near two Targets so hopefully they will be at one store or the other. I'll try to post some beamshots and will try to take it apart in the next couple days.


----------



## IonFire (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Excellent Cratz2:rock: 

Looking forward to it bro.




IF


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I recently bought a new X1 at a camping store here in the UK - Much more than ordering it from pocketlights or whatever but sometimes you just have to buy NOW! I'm sure you've all been there.
What I noticed is that the beam - though not modified with a reflector - was much brighter than my original X1 bought two years ago. In fact it is brighter than the AL-91AA which I have always held to be a newer,brighter X1-though not as fun to use.
Have I missed a previous LED upgrade or have I just struck it lucky with a freak bright X1 original??
Looking forward to the new reflectored version as well, of course.

Incidentally, the light came with a holster, not a lanyard.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Hrmm... good news and bad news...

Good news is, they certainly do have a traditional beam shape! And from the coloring of the LED (blueish white in the middle to greenish white around the spillbeam), they are probably Nichias. Possibly Nichia CS C0 bins. 

As an aside, I noticed that the little Inova keychain lights have a similar LED and the Inova X5 whites have a similar LED and certainly look brighter to my eyes than the several X5s I've owned. Also, all of my X5s have had pretty much straight blue-tinted white LEDs while the three I looked at at Target had that distinctive blue in the middle, green on the edges pattern.

Bad news is, they have the same bar code and the same product code as the X1 with the optic. Product code is X1MT-WT and the bar code is 71192-10002. These are the codes for the white LED, titanium body lights. I have to assume this means the reflector version has replaced the optic version... unless there's enough of an outcry to bring back/keep the optic version. I'd imagine Target has had a fair number of returns on the X1 (as well as the 1.5W River Rock lights) with their unusual 'uber-spot' beam profile. While it is useful in certain circumstances, I'd have to think the average flashlight buyer at Target would be quite disappointed.

Also, the X1s with the reflectors come with a lanyard while the X1s with the optic had the little holster.

I'll try to do some beamshots later when it gets a bit darker but initially, I've quite happy.


----------



## IonFire (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

This is not the only light of thiers being retrofit.
I believe the other one coming is the T1 or X0, i dont remember but was mentioned in the 06 SHOT thread.

I look forward to a mix of both lights, i like the discreet beam of the optic and welcome a bit more flood, really welcome as another light, not changing what i already have.

Looking forward to tonight i bet.


I am lol.


IF


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Here's a first pic... more to come later this evening.


----------



## Paul6ppc (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Any beam shots avail?? How about the output ?How many lumens. I had the old x1 and got rid of itt due to its beam. Loved the quality and size.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

What if you were to sand the led flat (like a MJLED) would the reflector help with throw? Or is the reflector a cone and not a parabolic dish? That wouldn't work then...


----------



## greenlight (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

looks pretty good... a nice sturdy flashlight at a good price. I want a black one. I wonder if these will come in colors.


----------



## LowBat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Nice pic cratz2, you have an eye for commercial photography.


----------



## lightcacher (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I picked up a black one at my local Target today. I noticed that the packaging says it is a flashlight, not a spotlight. Very nice beam with good spill. Maybe it's just my imagination but the older model feels a little heavier and the case feels like it is thicker than the new one. Still a nice light though.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I'm heading out to the other Target to see if they have any of the darker 'black' X1s with the reflector.

With the reflective glass lens and the small reflector, it's hard to tell if the design is parabolic or just a straight cone. I'll be able to better tell once I get one apart.

I've done a few Minimags and a Solitaire with a Nichia CS (or Peak Snow 29) run direct on a LiON cell and I've been very happy with the results. If I can do an X1, with the reflector and get close to the brightness of those mods, I'll be VERY happy.

Honestly, I wonder what would happen if I just popped a 14500 cell in there. I mean, if it's a Nichia CS LED (and my guess is that it is a CS) we know the LED can take it. If the regulator changes from a boost to direct drive, it should be fine. I'd just hate to fry the circuit.

Hrmm... what to do... what to do...


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



IsaacHayes said:


> What if you were to sand the led flat (like a MJLED) would the reflector help with throw? Or is the reflector a cone and not a parabolic dish? That wouldn't work then...



But still... the so-called uncut MJLEDs would work fine... and they throw quite nicely... even without a reflector at all. That would work if you could get the voltage and current right. I still haven't tried an MJLED in the X1 yet, but with only 20ma, I wouldn't expect it to be even close to the output of the MJLED on 2 'conditioned' lithium cells.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Paul6ppc said:


> Any beam shots avail?? How about the output ?How many lumens. I had the old x1 and got rid of itt due to its beam. Loved the quality and size.



I'll do beamshots tonight... I can't even guess at lumens though... somewhere between 5 and 10 is my estimation. The SMJLED on lithiums is supposed to be 15 lumens and this isn't that bright.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Beamshots of the L1P versus the new Inova X1:

New X1:
http://static.flickr.com/34/105461846_821ef6d859_o.jpg

L1P
http://static.flickr.com/38/105461848_ee3d1dada6_o.jpg

Both at same settings on camera in manual mode.
<my first beamshot post!>:rock:


----------



## LouRoy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> Honestly, I wonder what would happen if I just popped a 14500 cell in there. I mean, if it's a Nichia CS LED (and my guess is that it is a CS) we know the LED can take it. If the regulator changes from a boost to direct drive, it should be fine. I'd just hate to fry the circuit.
> 
> Hrmm... what to do... what to do...



You already know the answer to that one. Inquiring minds want to know! :nana:


----------



## carrot (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Blindasabat said:


> I've had beamshots of the L1P versus the new Inova X1 for a few days now since I got my new X1 a week ago, I just can't post them. If somebody is interested in getting them via email and posting them... I'm apparently too new to have "attachment" rights.


Blindasabat, try http://imageshack.us to upload images.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*




Blindasabat said:


> Beamshots of the L1P versus the new Inova X1:
> 
> New X1:
> http://static.flickr.com/34/105461846_821ef6d859_o.jpg
> ...


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yeah... those beamshots are a good starting point. Might help to try them against a solid white background. because I suspect some of the brightness is lost in that corner.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> Yeah... those beamshots are a good starting point. Might help to try them against a solid white background. because I suspect some of the brightness is lost in that corner.



I'll try that, thanks for the advice. The walls and ceiling are both white, but the ceiling is rough textured and you are right about the corner.

And, the X1 is not quite as blue as it looks in the picture...


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Blindasabat said:


> I'll try that, thanks for the advice. The walls and ceiling are both white, but the ceiling is rough textured and you are right about the corner.
> 
> And, the X1 is not quite as blue as it looks in the picture...



Yeah... that's one of the reasons that a solid white surface is good at showing beam patterns and comparative brightness. I mean, I've never been the type to get hung up over some artifacts in the beam (which many 'white wall hunters' tend to do) but for showing beam patterns and tints, that solid white is the only way to go!


----------



## dtsoll (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Just found out the Target 50 miles from here has the new ones, on the way there as soon as I'm done typing. I gotta get a life......................the wife is going with and she knows what I am buying there and she isn't throwing a fit, life is good!!!!!! Doug


----------



## IonFire (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Many thanks Cratz2.

Looking forward still to tonight.

Did you use ball bearings under the lights to stabilize them for that picture?

IF


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



IonFire said:


> Many thanks Cratz2.
> 
> Looking forward still to tonight.
> 
> ...



Nope... itty bitty neodymium magnets! You can see one of them on the side of the light. It won't attract to the body of the light, but it will attract to the battery inside it.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I just got one of these and I must say that I am VERY IMPRESSED! I always loved the feel of the X1, just didn't have much use for the beam- Now it is virtually PERFECT! .

Definately a Nichia in there, and I'd venture a guess that it already is a CS! It is noticably brighter than my Arc AAA-P! A tad bluer in the hotspot, but not disturbingly so (still far better than the River Rock .5 watt LEDs). Perhaps it is the LED the new Arcs were using before they switched to a slightly whiter and dimmer bin. 

The machining and fit and finish are, of course, superb, identical to the old version. The body still has a built-in spring for the battery so you won't crush your rechargebles with the twist action. While some people hate the switch, I think it is one of the more reliable ways to offer both momentary on and a solid constant on without worrying about a clicky that has the potential to break.

The only differences are in the buisness end. The LED looks well centered and the flat lense is glass. How nice to have a 5mm LED light with a protective glass so we don't have to clean out pocket crud! The "reflector" has a matte finish- it doesn't really come into play with a 5mm package, but it does look nice . 

For $20, this thing makes me annoyed how spoiled newbie flashaholics are these days . It is a MUCH nicer light than the competing Gerber line- it is about time Inova wised up and released this thing the right way. Although it is longer and doesn't have the tailstanding, this light pretty much quells my craving for the yet-to-be-released update of the Arc AA.

Great Job Inova!
If you can't tell, I'd recommend picking this one up
Jon

ps- I'd love to see a runtime graph with regular old alkalines if anyone is willing and able.


----------



## IonFire (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Ok, tonight after dinner, i am going looking for one or two.
I can't stand it, it sounds just about perfect, the form factor, size and now a bit of spill to it, ahhhh.

I hope i find them local.

IF


----------



## NickelPlate (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Solstice said:


> ps- I'd love to see a runtime graph with regular old alkalines if anyone is willing and able.



I'm willing and able but my local Targets don't have them in stock.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



dtsoll said:


> Just found out the Target 50 miles from here has the new ones, on the way there as soon as I'm done typing. I gotta get a life......................the wife is going with and she knows what I am buying there and she isn't throwing a fit, life is good!!!!!! Doug


WOW - 100 miles roundtrip for this little GEM - Yupp...we're all sick! Ahhh, but what fun!


----------



## xochi (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



dtsoll said:


> Just found out the Target 50 miles from here has the new ones, on the way there as soon as I'm done typing. I gotta get a life......................the wife is going with and she knows what I am buying there and she isn't throwing a fit, life is good!!!!!! Doug





Yes, Doug, it is time to get a life . 

After calling 3 other Target stores and having a similar conversation to the one below, Doug finally hits paydirt!

" No , wait, I KNOW that you sell the X1 but someone has to go LOOK at them to make SURE that it's the new one with the reflector and not a lense. ... Yes, a reflector, if you look in the end you'll see a shiney cone....Yes , I know you're busy, but I'm 50 miles away and I don't want to come ALL that way if you sell the one with a lense....."

Target employees in background: "Yeah, that's what he said, this nutjob is gonna drive 50 miles so I gotta go make sure the flashlight has a shiney cone in the end..."

To Doug:
"Uh, Sir, let me go check on that for you...." 

Click. Line goes dead.

10 minutes later:

Phone at target rings: "Hello, this is Target right? Well I called about 10 minutes ago and someone was checking to see if your inova x1's have a shiney cone in the end. Have they figured that out yet?"

Target employee: "Yes Sir. I spoke with you earlier and as far as I can tell, they have a shiney cone in the end."

Doug: "Excellent. I'll be there in an hour or so. Did I mention I'm 50 miles away?"


----------



## IonFire (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*




This is gonna be a long thread i suspect.


IF


----------



## carrot (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



dtsoll said:


> Just found out the Target 50 miles from here has the new ones, on the way there as soon as I'm done typing. I gotta get a life......................the wife is going with and she knows what I am buying there and she isn't throwing a fit, life is good!!!!!! Doug


With the price of gas these days... now that's dedication.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Guys- it's worth it! I haven't had my flashaholic itch scratched so well since the Fenix first came out . VERY funtional, useful light. I guess I'm just lucky that there were 2 of them (I picked the whiter one, of course) at the Target 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Doug - I'd say buy them all and make it worth your trip!


----------



## dtsoll (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

HEHEHEHEHE, you guys are killin me over here!!!!!!!!! Xochi, you have the dialogue just about perfect, hehe. Except the line didn't go dead, the guy actually went over and checked, came back and explained what he saw. I said the only reason I needed him to do this was I was 50 miles away!! It's the closest Target, no Target here in Grand Island Anyway, I'm back!!!! Picked up two while I was there. Solstice is right, these things are great!! I've always liked the X1's form factor, just not the spot beam. The new beam is very close to the Arc-P only brighter!! And, the price?? 42.58 for two!! Nice lights, well worth the trip!! And, the little woman picked up some Q-tips, so everybody's happy, hahahahhaha!!! Man was I laughin when I read some of your guys posts, thanks guys!!! Doug


----------



## NickelPlate (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Must........have...........side by side...........beamshots. Someone?

Dave


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

You guys are crackin' me up!






At least I only had to drive about 5 miles out of my way to get one.

Anyway, I started a new thread over in the review section, complete with beamshots for that impatient Nickle guy.





https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1294555


----------



## Redjam (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Great, another one cell flashlight I have to have. Let's see, pocket is full, desk drawer is full, cabinet originally designated as "once this cabinet is full I won't buy any more flashlights cabinet" is full, where to put this one....


----------



## widget (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

How does the new x1 compare to the x5?


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Well, the X5 will be quite a bit brighter and have about twice the runtime. And it's larger and heavier. I plan on carrying the new X1 quite often while I've only carried an X5 maybe 20 days in my life.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Redjam said:


> Great, another one cell flashlight I have to have. Let's see, pocket is full, desk drawer is full, cabinet originally designated as "once this cabinet is full I won't buy any more flashlights cabinet" is full, where to put this one....



I'm definitely of the same mind. Can't see how I'll be able to resist visiting Target today at lunch. Just to check them out, of course.

Geoff


----------



## greenlight (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I had to stop in at Target today anyway, so I couldn't resist buying a new black X1. There were 2 there. 

I like it better than an infinity because you can get a good grip on it. It puts out lots of light. More than my arc.

I almost got into a fight at the return counter with some stupid b.... who couldn't get off her phone. She swore at me then threatened to hit/fight me and I piped up, "Is there security or a cop in the store? This lady's threatening me."


Stupid crank.


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Went to 2 Targets near me with no luck--only old models were there. Not enough EFL employees to bother calling, so I guess I'll have to either wait or do a bit of driving.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Checked two Targets in my area. One had two of the new models in silver mixed in with the old ones. Decided to wait for a black one.

Geoff


----------



## jtice (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

What kinda prices are you guys seeing on these new ones?
My local Target is about 30 minutes away, 
and never has anything new that I am looking for.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The new X1 is $19.95. Same as their price for the old model

Geoff


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

No luck at the Target in Waco, TX--unless another CPFer bought 'em up before I got there last night. 

They only had 3 X1s and all were the old model.


----------



## Wong (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I am very keen to buy 1  Anyone have extra or willing to help me ? I am from Singapore and will prefer payment via paypal 

:thanks: Sam  :thumbsup: Got mine and like it 

Thanks and regards
Wong


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Nyctophiliac said:


> ...was much brighter than my original X1 bought two years ago...



Update: I've now tried the others in all the shops near me - thay're all just as dim ( bright?) as the one I've had for years. I guess I've been very lucky in finding one that's so bright!

It really is very striking!!


----------



## Solstice (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Update: I've now tried the others in all the shops near me - thay're all just as dim ( bright?) as the one I've had for years. I guess I've been very lucky in finding one that's so bright!
> 
> It really is very striking!!



Just wait till you try the reflectored version. At distances under 20 feet, it makes the old version look like a joke!


----------



## daloosh (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Hey guys, thanks for the pics and info, I guess Target is calling me. Hmm, I could return the RRAA and 2Cs and get an Inova. I gotta think about that a bit...
daloosh


----------



## zespectre (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

CRUD, I was JUST at Target picking up some new binocs for birdspotting and I totally bypassed the flashlight display. Now I've got to go back <grrrrr>.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Solstice said:


> Just wait till you try the reflectored version. At distances under 20 feet, it makes the old version look like a joke!



I just hope they get to the UK soon!!!!


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Read this thread, went by my local Target and picked up one of the new X1's. I had stayed away from the old model as I find spot beams useless. This one is very useful. It reminds me of my Fenix L1P, only it is slightly longer. Quality seems to be very good for a <$20 light.







Some posters in this thread have stated the new X1 comes with a lanyard... this was not the case with mine. It came with a nylon holster very similar to what came with my Fenix L1P.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Please excuse my lack of knowledge but would this new x1 be a good light to use to suck the last bit of energy out of previously used primary 123's?


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Numbers said:


> Please excuse my lack of knowledge but would this new x1 be a good light to use to suck the last bit of energy out of previously used primary 123's?


 
it used to use aa, still does, never used 123a in the x1, what you are talking about is the x0.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

wonder what's taking them so long to make a luxeon x1, now that would put them in the big leagues.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



[email protected] Messenger said:


> wonder what's taking them so long to make a luxeon x1, now that would put them in the big leagues.



Good point... a $20 X1 with a 1watt Luxeon would be a Fenix L1P killer.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



BlackDecker said:


> Good point... a $20 X1 with a 1watt Luxeon would be a Fenix L1P killer.


if they decided to get a really good r or u bin though, then it would make the light at least $30-35


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



[email protected] Messenger said:


> it used to use aa, still does, never used 123a in the x1, what you are talking about is the x0.


....or the X5. I and a lot of others use the 5-led X5 to drain 123 lithium cells after they've outlived their usefulness in other lights.

-Keith


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



BlackDecker said:


> Read this thread, went by my local Target and picked up one of the new X1's. I had stayed away from the old model as I find spot beams useless. This one is very useful. It reminds me of my Fenix L1P, only it is slightly longer. Quality seems to be very good for a <$20 light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me, i thought it could be significantly shorter than the one with the optic, since optics such as collimators need the extra length, with a shorter body and a luxeon led, i think that it would be the makings of best light for 2006(considering the price is much less than the fenix from last year, as well as a flawless HA III finish)


----------



## Numbers (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Sorry,
I have read about the x 5 to drain 123's but thought I read also that a one cell light was better than a 2 cell. Did not realize that this one was aa powered. Sorry for not researching first.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Numbers said:


> Sorry,
> I have read about the x 5 to drain 123's but thought I read also that a one cell light was better than a 2 cell. Did not realize that this one was aa powered. Sorry for not researching first.



The red X5s use only one cell... that's specifically why I bought one.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I will just give up for tonight -- The Bright Guy web site indicates that x5's including red led ones take 2 cells. I will do more research before I come back to this topic.
Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Brightguy.com is great, but the website is wrong... I assure you.

I'm sitting right here with a black Inova X5 with red LEDs and it only takes one cell.

I super duper promise!


----------



## ront (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I just called our local Target stores. They don't have the new X1 in stock yet.:mecry:. I do want to try one. I wanted to before, but did not like the spot light. I think I will like it now.

Ron


----------



## BrighTor (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I just got back from Target as well. My new x1 came with the holster that the above poster mentioned. In fact, I almost didn't buy it because others had been saying it came with a lanyard instead. Luckily, they had an older black-body x1 withe the tight-focus beam that I could compare it to just to ease my mind.

Thanks for the heads-up on these nice new flashies!


----------



## lightcacher (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Has anyone noticed that the body of the new X-1 is thinner than the older version. I thought it felt lighter and after taking the end cap off, you can see it's definitely thinner metal.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

any pics for comparison?


----------



## Tremendo (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I've been watching this thread and went to Target today. They had 2 new X1's, $19.95. Pressing the button, taking into account it was shining through the plastic, the beam looked very blue. I had my MillerMods Fenix L1P in my pocket and noticed the X1 is longer, maybe a tad thinner. Brightness was a night and day comparison from what I saw. The beam color is what convinced me to leave them hanging on the wall.


----------



## widget (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

How many lumen is the new X1? What's the run time? Is the beam the same blue tint as the X5?


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Third Target was the charm. Found 2, one worked fine, the other either had its package compressed from others trying it or it had a wonky switch, so I bought the good one. As was said in the SHOT show thread, it had a lanyard rather than a sheath.

The new one impresses me a lot. Oddly, its beam profile is identical to my modded/polished Gerber IU, except the Inova has more blue in it. From the look of the LEDs in the two, I'd say the Inova's now a CS. New one also has a spring in it. With tailcaps off, the battery protrudes markedly from the new version, as there's a springloaded post at the bezel end. EDITED TO ADD: Old one has a springloaded post in it as well on second look, but the new version is really stiff. Maybe the old one's just broken in. OWOH. 

Not sure what I'll do with my "old school burglar's tool" X1, though.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



widget said:


> How many lumen is the new X1? What's the run time? Is the beam the same blue tint as the X5?



From the ceiling bounce test, I'd say that if the old X1 was 4 lumens, the new one is 6 or 7... maybe 8. Not blindingly bright by any means, but noticably brighter.

For runtime, I just did a runtime test and added the information to my review here.

As far as the tint issue goes... I no longer have a stock older X5 to compare, but those older generation of LEDs were quite blue. The Nichia CS in the new style X1 has a slightly pronounced blue center and a greenish/brownish/yellowish corona around the hotspot. In my opinion, it's not quite as bad as it sounds... I'd rather have the blue/green combo than a pure blue-tinted LED as the blue/green combo gives a bit better color rendition outdoors.

Point of note, I'm pretty sure the newest X5s have been upgraded to Nichia CS LEDs as well as have the Inova Microlight keychain lights. I tested a few of the X5s when I bought my X1s and they had markedly different tints and the ones with the CS-style tint looked quite a bit brighter than the ones with the more pure blue tint.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Thanks for posting that thorough review! I bought my new X1 yesterday and am quite impressed with it. Granted, it's only a 5mm LED, but it does put out an impressive amount of light.

It won't displace my Fenix L1P as my EDC, but for less than half the price, the X1 sure does warrant serious consideration by anyone wanting a nice EDC light.

Here's a pic showing the relative size of: Left to Right:







AA Battery, Dorcy 1AAA, Fenix L1P, Inova X1, River Rock 2AAA






As you can see, the X1 is slightly longer than the L1P and slightly smaller in circumference.


----------



## iamerror (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I like Inova flashlights but I do not like the way their flashlights are named and how their lineup changes. The X5 changed to the X5T. The old X1 was a spotlight, the new one a floodlight (this one bugs me the most, these are two completely different flashlights but they have the same name!). The XO changed to the XO2 with the body and output being different, it still has "O" in the name (for optic) even though it uses a reflector instead of an optic. Sorry if this was a meaningless post, I think I am going to have to try the new X1... it sounds great.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

It's a great bargain for $20. The workmanship appears to be of very good quality. The runtime is pretty long and of course it uses a common old AA battery.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



BlackDecker said:


> AA Battery, Dorcy 1AAA, Fenix L1P, Inova X1, River Rock 2AAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How does the beam and brightness compare to the Dorcy 1xAAA?
Is the momentary on the new X1 hard to hold on?


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The X1 is not as blue in tint and has quite a bit more throw and more spill than the Dorcy 1AAA. The Dorcy looks and feels like a cheap toy compared to the X1. But I guess a $6.94 light vs a $19.95 light is a big gap.

Yes, the momentary setting does take a firm press and there is very little travel in the switch. I mainly use the constant on setting, so the switch setup hasn't been a concern for me.

Comparing the X1 to the L1P is a bit different. Of course the Lux blows it away in throw and light tint. But comparing a 5mm LED to a Lux is unfair.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Well I HAVE to throw some more wood on this fire! 

rugbymatt was kind enough to send me one of these (way before I'd have a chance to hold one in my hands!) and I OWE HIM A BIG THANK YOU FOR THAT!!! (Watch your mailbox as well!)...

To me, this is one of the BEST VALUES on the market at present time! For those of you who don't like the CS LED, sorry the blue has never bothered me at all - it's very useable light!! The spill/beam on this little GEM is outstanding for the size light that it is.

I'll be buying more of these for sure!! Who's going to have the first "sale" on these - they get my money!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Just got mine tonight. Our local Target had three X1's in stock, a black old style, a black new style, and a silver new style. I prefer black, but since my old style spot-beam X1 is already balck, I decided to get silver to easily differentiate them from eachother. I'm happy with it, although I was hoping it would be a little brighter than my new ARC AAA-P. I can barely tell any difference between the two. It is much brighter than my old ARC AAA's though. FWIW my silver X1 came with a sheath, but the black one they had (new style) had a lanyard.

-Keith


----------



## Luminosus (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I read on Flashlight reviews that you probably shouldn't use lithiums in the X1 because Inova doesn't mention it. Has anybody here tried it? How did it work out?

I think I'm gonna pick pne up at Target tomorrow.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Duplicate post. Pls. disregard.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



NeonLights said:


> Just got mine tonight. Our local Target had three X1's in stock, a black old style, a black new style, and a silver new style. I prefer black, but since my old style spot-beam X1 is already balck, I decided to get silver to easily differentiate them from eachother. I'm happy with it, although I was hoping it would be a little brighter than my new ARC AAA-P. I can barely tell any difference between the two. It is much brighter than my old ARC AAA's though. FWIW my silver X1 came with a sheath, but the black one they had (new style) had a lanyard.
> 
> -Keith



Aw, shucks. I was all set to take the plunge on this bargain buy, but if the output and the runtime are about the same as my Arc AAA-P, not sure I can justify it (athough a $20 light doesn't require a lot of justification for an "enthusiast"!).

BTW, thanks to cratz for his great work-up on this light----good job indeed!


----------



## redcar (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

.


----------



## jtice (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I am also very interested to know if lithiums are safe in them.


----------



## Solstice (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I threw a partially used e2 lithium in there and it hasn't blown up so far. Looks about the same, output wise, but of course it is lighter in weight . These batteries are rated 1.5 volts, some run a little higher, but I doubt it's enough to damage anything- certainly not the LED, and most likely not the circuit.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I have run Lithium in mine for over a week with no problem.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I've used many Energizer Lithiums in the older X1s with no trouble and I've used a Lithium in the new X1s but obiously not for very long (since I haven't had them very long). The driver isn't really hitting the LED very hard so I seriously doubt there would be a problem using lithiums.


----------



## parnass (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The 4 Target stores in my area do not have the new Inova X1s yet.

How does the throw, spill, and tint of the new *X1* using an alkaline battery compare with a 2AA Mini Maglite using the $5 *Nite Ize LED drop-in*?

Thanks.


----------



## Ikonomi (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I have used lithium AAs in my old X1 almost exclusively and have never had a problem.

I see a lot of praise for the new X1 in this thread, but would you guys who've handled them recommend them over the River Rock 2AAA for a cheap, pocketable light?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Having read all of these posts, three things occur to me:

1. I wish Target had shops in the UK.

2. I wish I was blind so I didn't want these things so badly!

3. How many shall I buy?


Debt is good...


----------



## not2bright (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Ikonomi said:


> I have used lithium AAs in my old X1 almost exclusively and have never had a problem.
> 
> I see a lot of praise for the new X1 in this thread, but would you guys who've handled them recommend them over the River Rock 2AAA for a cheap, pocketable light?



Ikonomi, the RR 2AAA is about .75" longer than the X1, and the bezel is just a bit larger. Of course the body of the RR is slimmer than the X1.

The RR is brighter overall, with a bit more throw. The RR beam is BLUE all over, where the X1 has a bluish hotspot and the spill is white.

The X1 makes the RR feel cheaply constructed and the X1 is made in the US (or so it says). Either are EDC candidates, however I feel that the shorter X1 is a bit easier to carry.

Inova should include sheaths with all X1s (I found several reflector models with sheath rather than the lanyard) as it makes for easy belt carry.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Ikonomi said:


> I see a lot of praise for the new X1 in this thread, but would you guys who've handled them recommend them over the River Rock 2AAA for a cheap, pocketable light?



The River Rock 2xAAA light has easily been my most recommended light of the last six months. It's slim and perfect for a shirt pocket or a lab pocket. Nurses love them. 

Personally, I'd rather have the new X1. It more than likely has better runtime, has a better quality feel, has that great glass lens that will never get scratched unless you intentionally do it and I'd much rather have the 'blue in the center, green in the corona' pattern of the Nicha CS in the new X1 than the pure blue tint of the River Rock lights.

Of course, the other issue is cost... There was a recent thread where someone was offput by the idea of a $15 flashlight. For these kinds of people (whether this is from true lack of funds or lack of desire to spend the funds) the $10 River Rock may very well be more palatable than the $20 Inova.

Overall, I'd prefer to have the X1, I'd probably steer women towards the River Rock since it's slimmer and would probably steer men towards the X1 since it has a better 'coolness' factor along with the qualities I listed above.

In all honesty, both of them, along with the XNova 8LED, are outstanding values.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I own both the RR 2AAA and the new X1, but if it came down to recommending one over the other, I would say get the X1. The runtime on the X1 with a 2500mah AA NiMh should be greater than the RR with two 850mah AAA NiMh batteries.

As mentioned above, the RR has a strong blueish tint that covers the entire hotspot and much of the spill, whereas the X1 is only slightly blue in the hotspot with a white spill.

Granted, I am comparing a $10 light to a $20 light, but for that extra $10, you do get much better quality.... hard anodizing and a glass lens.

The tailswitch on the RR is easier to use in the momentary on position compared to the X1. There is more travel in the cap button on the RR.

Take the RR 2AAA and rap it lightly against an object... you'll hear the batteries rattling around inside the tube. Do the same with the X1 and you don't hear anything.

Both are excellent values... now if I was going to loan someone a light, I'd loan them the RR before I'd loan out the X1


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Has anyone noticed if the pocket clip from an Infinity works on the X1? I think this feature adds greatly to the RR and would like it on the X1, too. I'll try it when I get home tonight on my old X1, but maybe someone already has.

Geoff


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Flying Turtle said:


> Has anyone noticed if the pocket clip from an Infinity works on the X1? I think this feature adds greatly to the RR and would like it on the X1, too. I'll try it when I get home tonight on my old X1, but maybe someone already has.
> 
> Geoff



Good point. I wish the X1 had some type of clip as it will easily roll off a flat surface if you aren't careful.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The new x1 has some differences from the old flashight:

Notice how the battery sticks out 3/8" instead of sitting flush with the tube. The piston/spring mechanism is probably improved over v1. 

The tailcap is looser than on the original x1. It moves more in an annoying sort of way. I prefer the threads to ride more tightly and feel more solid. I switched out tailcaps, but the same effect. The threads on the body part appear different. 

Compare the two:


----------



## CoffeeAchiever (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Ok, I've gone over the edge now. Read this thread this morning, made an excuse to visit my local Target Store over lunch. Now I own BOTH versions of the Innova X1 - a black one with the original lens and a titanium colored light with the new reflector. 

In the interest of full disclosure, I also have a Gerber Infiniti Ultra that I bought from BatteryStation (post FlashLightReviews article driven impulse buy) along with a gaggle of BatteryStation CR123a primaries and Li-ion AA's. 

I have a few observations that I can share. First of all, both flashlights came in identical packages. My local Target is stocking these lights with the nylon holster rather than the lanyard that others on this forum have reported. There is also no difference in UPC or SKU numbers between the old X1 and the new X1. The ONLY packaging difference is that the black flashlight's SKU# is X1MT-BK (UPC: 71192-10001) and the white/titanium X1's SKU# is X1MT-WT (UPC: 71192-10002). 

With the packages open, more differences are observed. As greenlight's excellent pictures reveal, Innova has made a number of significant changes to the new X1 over and above the lens assembly. The plunger type switch is indeed very different as greenlight's photos illustrate. Which is better, old or new? Difficult to say but in my opinion, the old switch does feel better. So do the threads. Switching tailcaps makes no difference. Again, greenlight hit the nail squarely on the head here. 

Finally, the overall quality of the machine work and finishing is superior on the old model X1. But, you must look very closely at the flashlight body, comparing the two side-by-side, to see this. Those of you who do not own an older X1 will not be disappointed by the overall look and superb feel of the new Innova X1. This flashlight just exudes quality - well beyond the $20 I paid for each unit this afternoon at Target. 

Regarding the controversial nature of the Innova X1's lamp/lens assembly, I must confess that I too find the new X1's conventional beam pattern to be much more "satisfying" than the "moon" beam pattern of the original. That said, the original X1 lens is unique and is much brighter than the new X1's hotspot. I'm really glad that I was able to buy both versions. I'll take both of them with me on a camping trip that I'm taking at the end of this month and see how they compare in actual use. 

Since I also own a Gerber Infiniti Ultra, I was able to conduct a side-by-side comparison between the Infiniti Ultra and the new X1. First of all, the beams cast on a white painted wall in a darkened hall bathroom are very similar. The hotspots appear almost identically bright (the X1 seems to win by a very small margin) but the Infiniti Ultra's spillbeam is very noticeably dimmer that that of the new X1. No surprise here as the X1 has a real reflector surrounding its LED while the Infiniti Ultra's "reflector" is merely a black anodized cone. Interestingly enough, the LED's used in these two lights appear to be exact twins in every way - same slight bluish tint to the hot spot with a whiter spillbeam. 

Now for the real head-scratching observation. Having read the excellent comparison review of the old and new X1's by cratz2 [https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1294555], I wanted to see first-hand what would happen if I substituted a fresh BatteryStation 1.5V, 2900mAh LFB AA Li-ion battery for a Duracell Ultra 1.5V Alkaline battery. I was braced for the doubly-bright "angry blue" beam that cratz2 reported in his review. What I saw was - NO DIFFERENCE! 

OK, I know that AA Li-ions generally output 1.7V rather than the 1.5V printed on the battery label. I also know that neither Innova nor Gerber recommend that Li-ion AA batteries be used in these two flashlights. True, the 14500 Li-ion battery that cratz2 substituted in his Innova X1 was probably delivering over 3V to the light but I really wanted to see something noticeable when I switched to the Li-ion AA. I guess that I'll resist my impulse to tempt fate by sticking with alkaline AA batteries in my X1 and Infinity Ultra lights. Lithium AA's certainly offer no perceptible performance advantages to justify the risk, however small. 

Bottom line - I'm very pleased with my new acquisitions from Innova. Had I not stumbled across QuickBeam's FlashlightReviews website and then landed here at CPF early last month I'd probably still think that my AA Mini-Mag was hot stuff. On the other hand, my wife (and my wallet) wish that I had never "seen the light"!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

To answer my own question, the pocket clip from an Infinity works fine on the old X1, so I presume it would also on the new model. It does turn with the tailcap, but doesn't seem to exert enough pressure to mar the finish. I suppose accessory clips for MiniMags would work as well.

Geoff


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



CoffeeAchiever said:


> Now I own BOTH versions of the Innova X1 - a black one with the original lens and a titanium colored light with the new reflector.



But do you have the old style with a _blue_ LED? That's when you know you're hooked. FWIW, I don't, and won't.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Lol, coffeeachiever, what he meant by li-ion was a 3.7V rechargeable.  Those charge up to about 4.2V, which would explain the angry blue. Just a tad more than 1.7V, wouldn't you say? :laughing:


----------



## unclearty (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I must say...this is an impressive little light. I think I'll add some WrightRight to smooth out the beam. The hotspot is slightly annoying, but nothing serious.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Beam and brightness look virtually identical to my new company ARCAAA-P. So its quite a bit brighter than my old company ARC AA. I wish the new arc would come out with a CS AA, as its easier to turn on and its smaller. But this will do for now. Its brighter than many of my 3LED lights like the Opalec, Gerber and Dorcy.
My target had 3 black, two silver and one old lensed black. I didn't look closely to see if any came with a holster, I was to busy trying to determine which one was the brightest and whitest, which is hard to do while they are still in the package. I bought a silver with lanyard.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Bought a black non-optic one. Quite ironic as I never thought I'd go back to Target to purchase one of these considering I took back the version 1 Inova X1 a month or so earlier due to the unusable narrow beam. It's like a totally different light than the previous version. I honest couldn't find a use for a light with such a narrow spot. This version now has a usable floody beam which is what I value in an LED light and I guess that's why I love the cheapo lights that I have.

Can anyone tell me what they could possibly use that for? I've read this thread and some say it's great to use when you don't want to alert others. I don't see how that would apply. 

If there was someone in the bushes waiting to ambush someone walking down a path with an Inova X1, they'd still see the light from a distance, and the bad thing would be, you wouldn't see them with that narrow beam till it's too late.


----------



## carrot (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Beacon of Light said:


> Can anyone tell me what they could possibly use that for? I've read this thread and some say it's great to use when you don't want to alert others. I don't see how that would apply.
> 
> If there was someone in the bushes waiting to ambush someone walking down a path with an Inova X1, they'd still see the light from a distance, and the bad thing would be, you wouldn't see them with that narrow beam till it's too late.


I thought of it as, since it's such a spot beam, if you're walking around at night and you don't want to disturb other people with it (eg, walking around after everyone crashes at a party), then it'd be pretty ideal.


----------



## parnass (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Beacon of Light said:


> .. I honest couldn't find a use for a light with such a narrow spot. ...
> Can anyone tell me what they could possibly use that for? ..



I don't have an Inova X1 yet, but I do have several River Rock 2AA 1.5 watt flashlights. They have a narrow beam with virtually no spill, similar to what others describe in the old X1.

We have found the narrow beam very useful for looking underneath, in back of, and inside appliances and furniture -- an appication where spill is useless and actually interferes. If you are looking inside a narrow area (e.g., under a stove), spill can be reflected by the closer surfaces, reducing your vision of the further away locations you wish to view.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Kryosphinx said:


> Lol, coffeeachiever, what he meant by li-ion was a 3.7V rechargeable.  Those charge up to about 4.2V, which would explain the angry blue. Just a tad more than 1.7V, wouldn't you say? :laughing:



Yeah... the Energizers and battery station ~1.7V cells are 'primary lithium cells' meaning they are not intended to be rechargeable. They work interchangably with alkaline and NiMH cells in most lights including the new X1. As a result of the slightly higher voltage and better ability to supply current, primary lithium cells tend to be very slightly brighter than the same light on alkalines.

Rechargeable Lithium Ion cells typically run at about 3.7V and come off the charger at about 4.2V. These are the cells that made my light so blue... but MUCH brighter. I doubt the LED would last more than a couple hours on such a cell.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CoffeeAchiever (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Kryosphinx said:


> Lol, coffeeachiever, what he meant by li-ion was a 3.7V rechargeable.  Those charge up to about 4.2V, which would explain the angry blue. Just a tad more than 1.7V, wouldn't you say? :laughing:



OK, I realize that I made a newbie gaff. It was probably stupid to expect an extra .2V to make a difference. I really wanted to see the "angry blue" LED glow first-hand though!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yeah I can see a use for a narrow beam to look into small spaces. But even then I still think flood would be better than spot. Say it's pitch black at night and your car breaks down. If your serpentine belts breaks and you had the optic version of the Inova X1 you'd be cursing left and right. With the new one you'd hang it by the lanyard from the hook under the hood and you have a useable light for most of the engine compartment.


----------



## TenPin (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I'd be interested in a comparison between the new X1 and the Peak Kilmajaro 1 LED.

I know the Peak has a very white tint and is very high build quality so I'd be more inclined to get it depending on the comparison of output/runtime.

http://www.peakledsolutions.com/aa_1LED.html


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Well, my wife wanted to go shopping at Target this evening, and who was I to say "no?" She has a new iron and some clothing, and I have _yet another_ flashlight (not to mention my first 1xAA EDC).



The beam shots posted so far have been an accurate representation of the new X1 design. The beam does have a detectable blueish tint, but nothing earth shattering by any means. I would love it if Inova would put a 1-watt emitter in a similarly designed body someday.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



JPasquini said:


> Well, my wife wanted to go shopping at Target this evening, and who was I to say "no?" She has a new iron and some clothing, and I have _yet another_ flashlight (not to mention my first 1xAA EDC).


:thumbsup: Now that's being a good husband!  Wish we had a Target here in Anchorage! I'd love to take my wife there!!


----------



## TPA (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I'd like to know what the story is on the lanyard vs. holster deal with the new X1's. I stopped by Target today and they had new silver X1s mixed within older silver X1s and a handful of older black X1s. All of the older X1s came with holsters, while the new X1s came with lanyards, with the exception of one new X1 which came with neither. I'd MUCH rather have a holster than the lanyard. (anyone want to trade?)

I have the 2AA & 2AAA RR lights and the new X1 compares VERY favorably in brightness and pattern/size with my 2AAA RR. I think the 2AAA RR might be a hair brighter, but I think this might have just been my eyes seeing the more blue RR as the brighter light. The X1's spill is MUCH smoother than my RR and certainly has a superior fit & finish to it than the RR. The Inova lights have a really GREAT feel in-hand. Between the smooth finish, weight balance, and materials used, it just flat-out feels good to use. I'm known to roll the light around in my hand when bored at work. I do miss the slick look of the look of the optic when looking at the front of the torch, but understand the optic is also what prevented this torch from being usable to most people. At any rate, VERY impressed with the changes they've made to this torch. 

That said, I'm VERY glad I still have 2 of the old spotlight X1s. I do stage production work (TV productions/concerts/broadway plays) and the very narrow beam and small recessed lens are absolutely essential for doing repair work or just moving around during a show. The old-style X1 has been my EDC of choice for that, with the X5 being on my belt before/after shows when a bright light is handy. The 2AA RR light comes in VERY handy for this type of work, 'though it's a bit large when working in some of the spaces that I find myself in. 

At any rate, I DO like the new X1 and it'll probably be my EDC on non-event nights. I just wish it came in a holster, and I wish I could find them in black.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I am very much looking forward to using this new, upgraded model.


Although I do still love the original beam of the old X1 (being the proud owner of 2x white, 1 each Green and blue and modded red and yellow led versions).


I am sure that one of the old style torches will always be on my belt whenever there is the immediate need for a bit of covert beaming!!

Still waiting for an internet seller to offer these new models.

Anyone seen Quickbeam's review upgrade yet?





Hug a bagel!


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Quickbeam's review: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_x1.htm


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I think that 5 star rating is well deserved. The new X1 is a great complement to the Fenix L1P. Now I have a decent thrower and a decent spill light with a long runtime. Both are easily pocketable. Add to the fact the X1 only cost $20 is a bonus.


----------



## Canuke (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



edakoppo said:


> But do you have the old style with a _blue_ LED? That's when you know you're hooked. FWIW, I don't, and won't.



I've got fifteen blue ones now thanks to Fry's discontinuing them at $4.90 each.

Do I need an intervention? 

I plan on using some for various mods...


----------



## ront (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

We have 2 Target stores locally and neither one of them have this light in stock:mecry:.

Ron


----------



## jtice (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Got mine today ! 

First Impressions, 
as with all Inova lights, its made very well, and feels great. 
Always have liked the design,

The output is pretty blue, but its ALOT better beam pattern, its,,, usable! 

If you are looking for an AA light, thats not real bright, but a nice smooth floody beam, 
this is a winner, especially for $20

~John


----------



## greenlight (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

did they have the green ones, too? At that price I'd buy them all. 



Canuke said:


> I've got fifteen blue ones now thanks to Fry's discontinuing them at $4.90 each.
> 
> Do I need an intervention?
> 
> I plan on using some for various mods...


----------



## Sigman (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Oh YEAH!!! Can't wait for _*GREEN*_ & _*RED*_ too!!!


----------



## Canuke (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



greenlight said:


> did they have the green ones, too? At that price I'd buy them all.



I don't think I've ever seen green ones, they seem to be a rare bird... or at least Fry's never carried them. Or I just never saw them.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

actually, they were oficially discontinued at one point


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

As soon as I saw this post I ran down to the nearest Target on my lunch break (West Milwaukee on Miller Park Way/S. 43rd St.) The Inova rack has been very sparse for some time, with only a few X5's, one of them blue, and three or four X1's, although there was stock on all four colors of the keychain lights. 

None of the remaining X1's was the new reflector style. But since the stock is so low I hope that they will be restocking with the new ones soon. 

I absolutely love the size and feel of the X1, it's just got that heft that says "quality". However the X1 tortured me, like several others, I couldn't get past the moon-beam spotlight optic. I really dislike that beam pattern. The only light I might like such a beam on is a red night-vision preserving light, where I might want to avoid any unnesecary spill.

I hope to check the other Milwaukee area Target's out on I-43 in New Berlin, and S. 27th street in Milwaukee proper. Unfortunately, the other Target that's close, the one on 108th in West Allis has been razed to make way for a remodled super-Target.

I'm really hoping to find a black X1 with a reflector AND a holster. I'm suspecting they had holsters left over from the original run of moonbeam X1's and are just using them up before switching to the (presumably) less expensive lanyard.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Just took $20 in quarters out of my coin jar and went and bought the new X1, could not stand hearing about them any longer and not having one. Now I am sitting here comparing to the old one and the only two differences to my eyes are a noticibly longer/stronger spring for the battery, making the momentary one function harder to use but less apt to accidently turn on. And the second is the new bulb/reflector. The casing looks to be exactly the same and the tailcap threads are every bit as tight and smooth as the original. So I guess that is part of the luck of if yours was made on monday or not, lol. 

I am very pleased with this light, it wont obsolete my old X1 completely, but, it will become my new EDC pocket light. I was pondering a Fenix but not now, I carry a larger Inova for a lot brighter light, this one is perfect as is for my pocket.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The Target near my office had the silver X1's with reflectors and holsters. Didn't see one with a lanyard.


----------



## parnass (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



AJ_Dual said:


> As soon as I saw this post I ran down to the nearest Target on my lunch break (West Milwaukee on Miller Park Way/S. 43rd St.) The Inova rack has been very sparse for some time, ...
> None of the remaining X1's was the new reflector style. But since the stock is so low I hope that they will be restocking with the new ones soon.
> ...



Same here. I've been checking 4 Targets in northern Illinois and they still have the old X1s and not the new X1s. IL and WI Targets may be served from the same warehouse and the new X1s may not have reached that warehouse yet. Guess we'll have to be more patient!


----------



## flashlite (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I just picked up a new X1 at Target last night. Besides the lens and "reflector", it's identical to my old style X1 except for one other very noticeable difference. The silver anodizing on the new one is darker than the silver anodizing on the old one. It's a pretty obvious difference. Did anyone else notice that?


My only beef now with the X1 is its length. It's twice the size of the battery. I could understand if it was a clicky but for a twisty, there's too much wasted space in there. It does feel nice but I'd like to see it just slightly longer than the Infinity Ultra.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Still waiting for a black one to show up around here. I agree with you, flashlite, about the length. I'll likely still get one, unless a new Arc AA suddenly appears on the horizon.

Geoff


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Arrgggh! Neither of the targets here in town have them! I checked again yesterday and they both still have 3 or 4 each of the original style. I may just have to break down and order one from TAD gear along with one of the new Skunkworks Freelights....


----------



## AJ_Dual (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

On my lunch break I went to the second-closest Target to my work. For any Milwaukee CPF'rs it's the south-side one near the lake on Chase between Lincoln and Oklahoma. If you don't live near it, and have ever tried to find it, you'll know why I'll refer to it as the "Hidden Target" from now on in this post… LOL.

When I got there I found that they had exactly three X1's left in stock. Two black old-style with the moonbeam lens. And ONE new style in silver/titanium with the reflector, and a sheath!

Then I realized….

I forgot my money clip in my laptop bag back at work.

Back to work...

Back to Target….

I picked up the X1. Get stuck in a traffic jam on the way back to work...

(sigh)

It feels nice in the hand. The momentary-only tail switch will take a bit of getting used to, but the constant-on/lockout tailcap makes up for it. It is rather blue for a white LED product, but not to the point it's bothersome. I compared it to my Inova white keychain LED, and the X1 apears just a tad brighter.


----------



## Aloft (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Ahhh, yes. I remember well the love-hate posts about the now "old" X1. There were a few of us the really liked the spotlight beam...now I'm glad I got a few. I really wanted a spotlight beam in RED, and althought Quickbeam's review stated that they were available in red, I never ever saw one. I think it may have been a misprint. Blue, green, white, I found those with no problem. Anyway, maybe the "new" one will come in red. Of course, I'll be checking out Target for the new one, but I'll still be sorry to see the old one gone. How 'bout it . . . anyone else really like the old spotlight beam? I found it great for moving around at night when everyone else was sleeping. Never woke up anyone else with annoying spill!


----------



## woodfluter (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Aloft said:


> Ahhh, yes. I remember well the love-hate posts about the now "old" X1. There were a few of us the really liked the spotlight beam...now I'm glad I got a few. I really wanted a spotlight beam in RED, and althought Quickbeam's review stated that they were available in red, I never ever saw one. I think it may have been a misprint. Blue, green, white, I found those with no problem. Anyway, maybe the "new" one will come in red. Of course, I'll be checking out Target for the new one, but I'll still be sorry to see the old one gone. How 'bout it . . . anyone else really like the old spotlight beam? I found it great for moving around at night when everyone else was sleeping. Never woke up anyone else with annoying spill!


 
Yes, I agree entirely. I found a lot of uses for it and still do. I was the one who wrote the overlong list of uses that Quickbeam published at his site - I didn't think he would put all that up there!

Neglected in the criticism of this light is the very even illumination within the spot, making it really good for inspecting a limited area without the distraction of attendant uneven illumination. And useful for being discreet and unobtrusive. And everything seems brighter within the spot partly because you aren't illuminating stuff outside of the spot that you don't care about. And if you want a long-burning pocket light for use with a hand lens or field microscope, there you go! OK, so I'm a geologist and do weird things...

I too searched unsuccessfully for one with red LED. :candle: 

- Bill


----------



## redcar (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

.


----------



## flashlife (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

For all you Dallas area CPF'ers...Fry's in Plano (see link) has the new X1's, about 12-15 of them, mostly in black. $19.99+tax, with lanyard.
Of course I bought one... http://frys.com/plano.html

No Targets in the Garland, Plano, Richardson, Allen areas seem to have them yet.


This is absolutely, positively the last flashlight I gonna buy this month... this week...Uh...today.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

My old stomping grounds! I used to live in Richardson... just south of the Junior college.

I stopped at two Targets in the Indy area looking for another light and both of them had restocked on the new X1s with the reflector. Each store had at least 8 or so. One store just had titanium, the other store had titanium and black.

All the LEDs were white though.


----------



## parnass (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The closest Target store had only older style X1s, but I found a couple of the newer style, black color X1s at another Target tonight.

Didn't the older Inova X1 packaging bear an American flag? The package on my new X1 has no flag and doesn't state the country of origin.

I like the beam shape. Wish the tint was whiter, but it's not too blue as is. Glad it is brighter than the Gerber Infinity Ultra. I don't need another super dim light.

The included lanyard looks like the skimpy type furnished with Chinese made lights. It has a very thin cord at the flashlight end.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Though the new packaging is missing the US flag from the upper right hand corner of the front of the packaging, both the old and new packaging claim the light is 'Made in the USA of US and imported components' on the back of the packaging under where the user manual is and the lanyard/holster is held.


----------



## parnass (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> ... both the old and new packaging claim the light is 'Made in the USA of US and imported components' on the back of the packaging under where the user manual is and the lanyard/holster is held.



Thanks for the tip. It was visible only _after_ I cut open the plastic package and removed the instructions and lanyard which covered up the sentence.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yeah... I thought it was odd that Inova went from displaying the flag to not displaying the flag and it's odd that they cover up the fact that it's made in the USA. Only thing I can figure is during a time of war, maybe they hope that NOT displaying the Made in the USA and NOT displaying the flag will help sell more flashlights to non-US friendly countries.


----------



## sniper (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yesss! Thanks, guys! After my adventure last Tuesday; rain, snow, mud, and dark, I knew right away I needed a brighter light than my keychain one lunger. 

After missing the Infinity Ultras posted earlier, and reading this thread, following a quick trip to Flashlight Reviews, I decided to check out the new X1s at Target. One followed me home. They had both the new and the old styles, so I could compare. I MUCH prefer the newer version's beam, and mine came with the little holster. 

The size is great! The old style Infinity Ultras seem unavailable, and the price would be about equal, when counting shipping. The size appears to be a tad longer than the new Gerber Infinitudes, but skinnier. At least, that is my recollection from when I looked at the Gerbers. I think the X1 is everything the Infinity claims to be, and more besides. It doesn't have the humongous run time, but plenty. 

It will fit on my keychain, if I decide that is how I want to carry it, and it is an altogether satisfactory small light. It won't be the last Inova I will buy, for certain. :twothumbs:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

The X1 is definately longer, but a bit more narrow than the CMG-style Infinity Ultra. I think that total volume wise, the Ultra is a little smaller, but I still much prefer the X1.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

It won't be my last Inova either as I went to Target today and picked up their last black old style X1 and a blue beam X5 on clearance sale for $24. I'll have to see how I like the blue, but I like the Inovas. I'm actually thinking a T2 or T3 would be a good light for an in the car searchlight to look at addresses and the like. The lack of spill won't light up the car interior and blind me or get the attention of people I'm not shining it directly at. 
I'm having fun playing with the X1 spotlight. I found it focuses the beam about 4in/10cm out from the bezel such that you can see the LED wires. Plus now I have the sheath too.


----------



## Warp (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

My first post! :wave: 

I picked up a new X1 at my local Target. It came with a lanyard and when comparing the packaging of the new and old versions I could not discern any differences at all. The 'instructions' it came with still refer to it as a spotlight too.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Welcome Warp! Wise purchase for sure!


----------



## senna94 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I stopped by Target and found 2 of the new X1 s and I was not very impressed at all. The tint was so blue I really thought they were blue LEDs instead of white. 

Paul


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

True... not everyone will appreciate them. But there does seem to be quite a bit of interest. The Nichia CS C0 LED that is in the newer X1, white X5 and white keychain lights is impressively bright... about twice as bright as the LEDs they are replacing but they do have a funky colored tint... blue in the middle with a greenish white corona and spillbeam.


----------



## mykall (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



senna94 said:


> I stopped by Target and found 2 of the new X1 s and I was not very impressed at all. The tint was so blue I really thought they were blue LEDs instead of white.
> 
> Paul



Yep, the only thing I don't like about the new X1 is the "N" word.

It's time to get on the "L" bandwagon.

MB


----------



## dtsoll (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

To me these are excellent lights, I just wish they would have continued with the holsters instead of the lanyards. If anyone wants to trade lanyards for holsters let me know!! Doug


----------



## 357 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I picked up the reflectored X1 today. I like it....BUT...it could be so much better if it used a Lux I powered at low levels. The 5mm led uses creates an angry blue tint, and is more suspectable to heat damage than a Lux I.

On the positive sides, the light is very small, well made, and has a satisfactories beam quality.


----------



## mykall (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Innova seems to have everything. Technical and manufacturing prowess that is possibly even the envy of SF. I just can't understand why they missed the mark on the new reflected X1. 

When I look at this light the quality and design are outstanding. All this light really needs is a little bit of boost/regulation and some flavor of Lux- even if the price has to jump to high 20's /low 30's. 

If Innova can dial this in, they've got an affordable Fenix killer on their hands.

MB


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I think we would all love a Luxeon-based version of the X1, but I just think that they need a small, aluminum AA light with long runtime... I think the new style reflectored X1 is the ticket. 

We on CPF don't look at things from a general consumer perspective. The average purchaser of a $20 flashlight at Target would be quite upset with a 1 hour runtime while the average CPFer would probably drool over the idea of an Fenix-type X1, esp if it had a more effecient boost circuit and was a bit brighter with the same runtime.

I've seen the X1 at Target and The Sharper Image and I guess they sell them at the Discovery Store. The X1 and Inovas in general have great distribution in the US. I'm sure the Fenix has retail outlets somewhere in the US, but I'd hazzard a guess that the Fenix lights, fine as they are, aren't even a blip on Inova's perceived competition list for the X1.


----------



## jsr (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I wanted to pick up the old X1 before, but didn't due to the spot-light beam and the really low output according to FLR.com (1.35!, <2lms!). Now that it's got much better output and a reflector, I'm thinking about picking up one. So far, none of the 2 Targets I've been to have the new ones yet.
The new X1 reminds me of my Nuwai TM-313X. I really like the form factor and design/aesthetics of my TM-313X. The X1 looks quite different, but I like it also. The new X1 has just a bit more output according to FLR.com (about 1.5lm more). I wonder how my TM-313X would fair if I changed the LED to a CS. I love my TM-313X for around the house use...good amount of light to navigate in the dark and identify objects and great throw for the amount of light it makes. My TM-313X is the main reason I'm not going to every Target I know of to find the new X1. They seem so similar that I'm not sure I should spend another $20 for a similar light. The throw of the TM-313X is also much more than the new X1 (over 2x). If I didn't have my TM-313X, I'd definitely pick up the new X1 tho.
The TM-313X was a definitely recommend for me to people who weren't flashaholics for their price and performance combo. Since they seem fairly hard to find tho, I think the new X1 will replace what I recommend to non-flashaholic friends/family. I'll still look when I'm near a Target for the new X1 as I like Inova's build quality (and I like tactical-style momentary/twist switches), but my TM-313X seems to do the job well. If my experimenting proves I can't mod my TM-313X to a Lux1, I'll throw in a CS at higher drive current...if I have an X1 by then also, I'll compare them.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



dtsoll said:


> To me these are excellent lights, I just wish they would have continued with the holsters instead of the lanyards. If anyone wants to trade lanyards for holsters let me know!! Doug



Uhh... Doug, the new X1 does come with a holster. Just picked up a silver X1 with a holster at Target 2 weeks ago. Here's a pic:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I have three of the new X1s and I've seen another 20 or so in 4 or 5 different Targets and EVERY SINGLE ONE that I've seen had a lanyard in place of the holster.

Obviously there is some inconsistance here... What I think is, six months from now, all the new style X1s will have the lanyards, but in the meantime, some will be found with the hoslters and some will be found with the lanyards.

Pure conjecture though... Maybe they just ran short of the holsters for a while and provided lanyards in place of them for a short run.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

My new X1 came with the holster, I am glad it did but I would have bought it anyways. It has definitly taken over my pocket carry position. I used it yesterday at my niece's house while up in the attic and 4 different men all are planning on going out and picking one up today. 

The only thing with it was the rolling, the body even with the flats still will roll if you sit it on a table. I solved this by taking one of the smaller split rings from a photon and putting it in the lanyard hole. Lay it on the split ring and it stays in place reasonably well, not perfect b ut it works, and the small split ring does not interfere with the feel of the light in the pocket or hand.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Yeah... I tend to just carry the X1 in my pocket in the holster... Then if I need to sit it down and want to keep it stationary, I just turn it on, put it in the holster backwards and I'm good to go... Used it twice today exactly like that.


----------



## SonnyD (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

There's so much talk about these I went to Target today and got 1 of each. The first store only had 1 left, and it was the old style, with colbalt blue lens, and Titanium body. Went to Super Target and they had about 15 old styles, and 2 new with Black bodies, so I picked the better of the 2. Now I have 1 of each....and they are also my first Inova's! Man, I've been on a spree lately, a new FB2 body, and a Nuwai 303X last week, and 2 Inova's this week. 
While I was at the first store I picked up a 4 pack of Energizer 2500 Rechargables, and fired up the old CC Crane!
I compared it to my SL 3N, and while the SL is a whiter light, the X1 seems to be about twice as bright. I just put new batteries in the 3N and I've always like it's flood but the X1 is brighter which I think is amazing considering the 3N's triple LED's
The new X1 is a very nice light for the money. 

Regards Sonny


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



> Yeah... I tend to just carry the X1 in my pocket in the holster... Then if I need to sit it down and want to keep it stationary, I just turn it on, put it in the holster backwards and I'm good to go... Used it twice today exactly like that.


 
Duh, I didnt even think of that, how stupid is that, and I even carry it in the holster!!!


----------



## mykall (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> We on CPF don't look at things from a general consumer perspective. The average purchaser of a $20 flashlight at Target would be quite upset with a 1 hour runtime while the average CPFer would probably drool over the idea of an Fenix-type X1, esp if it had a more effecient boost circuit and was a bit brighter with the same runtime.



You're right, that's why I think that Innova should segment their line a little. The X1 will sell at Tar-jay and the like, and the new X1FAH (Flash-A-Holic) will be boosted/regulated carry a lux III and sell for a little more at Bright Guy, Lighthound and the like. 

How 'bout it Innova????

MB


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Been to 3 Target stores here..... all had a few new titanium X1s ..... none had holsters. 
I think perhaps a batch got packaged with holsters by mistake and someone got lucky.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I truly like the new one, however today while working on a sink drain/trap...I used the old moonbeam! Perfect throw/beam for the job of "pipe-peering"!  It was the most appropriate light I could have grabbed for the job!

I think I'll keep a few of them! Afterall, they might be one of those hard to find lights in a few months! Then some will be wishing they had a couple!

I say the ole' unofficial CPF motto applies: "Buy em' both"!


----------



## C4LED (Mar 14, 2006)

*Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Recently I found I couldn't resist picking up the new Inova X1 1AA and found it to be better than expected. The quality is great. I think it's better overall than the RR 2AAA, but when comparing the two, such a demonstration does show what a good deal the RR is. The RR beam seems to be the most comparable to the X1 in width and power, though the RR is brighter and throws further while having a shorter runtime. The X1 costs $20 and the RR is sold for $10.

The X1 is surprisingly high quality for the money, but I think that the RR is the better value overall.

What does everyone think? Any other observations or comparisons?

Here are two reference links:

X1 http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_x1.htm

RR http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_tm-311h_2aaa.htm


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I have both and I carry the Inova in my pocket. They are a bit hard to compare exactly as the RR is longer and would benot as comfortable to slip into a pocket, but one could use its clip and clip it into a hip pocket. The X1 is brighter to my eyes. The RR I do not beleive is regulated so it would dim more, and it is already dimmer to start with, at least to my eyes, but it does throw a bit farther. 

The price of the Inova is twice that of the RR AAA but I belive it is several times better built and more solid. I think personally that the Inova would be the better overall value for my own personal money. That is not taking anything from the RR AAA which I do love.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Well, for one, the RRaaa doesn't have a lanyard attachment. That's important for me.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I got three of the River Rock lights and an Inova Radiant 2xAAA light when they first came out. At first, I preferred the River Rock, mostly because of it's obvious aluminum build and the fact that it was quite a bit trimmer than the Radiant 2xAAA. In fact, the River Rock 2xAAA light was probably my most recommended light to non-CPFers in the second half of 2005. 

Having used both the Radiant and the River Rock for a while now, I see pros and cons to each. First of all, the Radiant is more comfortable in my hand. Plus it has a tail clickie which is important to many CPFers but not so much to myself. The Inova has the rubber plastic sleeve so is more comfortable to use when it's cold and you don't have gloves on. It's also a bit easier to manipulate with gloves on. Output seems about the same... the River Rock is maybe 25% brighter and has about the same additional throw but in a light mostly intended for relatively close in work, this differerence is mostly unimportant. 

Now to tint... people complain about tint on both lights. The River Rocks are pretty much a very pronounced blue tint throughout the beam. Some like the tint since it looks kinda like the HID headlights on some higher end vehicles. This tint tends to be OK indoors where color recognition isn't usually that important but outdoors, where green and brown color rendition can be more important, blue is not that great. The Inova lights use the Nichia CS C0 LEDs which have the bluish in the center (but not as blue as the River Rock) surrounded by greenish then a fairly white spillbeam. This is a matter of pure preference but from a scientific view, the Nichia is more usable.

I'm 99% sure the new style X1 uses the exact same LED and the exact same 'reflector' as the Radiant 2xAAA light. I have three of the new X1s and one Radiant and with fresh cells in each, I can't really see a difference in the beams so all of the above applies to the new X1 vs the River Rock. 

As I said before, the River Rock 2xAAA light was my most recommended light of the second half of 2005. I used to modify Minimags and minimag clones with Nichia CS and KevinL's 35k LEDs for nurses to use and made a decent bit of money from that. The River Rock and the Inova Radiant pretty much made me stop doing that except for folks that want a flashlight body of a particular color. The River Rock will probably serve 99% of people very well and they'd have few complaints. But in my opinion, for CPFers and for folks that are as picky about build quality as they are about actual function, the X1 is clearly the leader. The glass lens... the nice machined aluminum... the smaller size... 

For me, choosing between the River Rock 2xAAA and the new style X1 comes down to form factor. The X1 is shorter, but thicker. The X1 will probably ride in pants pockets a bit more comfortably and the River Rock will sit in a lab or shirt pocket a bit more comfortably. The other thing is, the X1 uses a single cheaper cell for longer runtime than the 2 AAA celled River Rock. If you use quality (Energizer, Duracell) alkaline cells, over the course of 5 battery changes, the cost of ownership of the Inova X1 will be about the same as that of the River Rock though no doubt, MANY folks at Target will pick up the River Rock over either of the Inovas because of price alone.

Personally, since I got my new X1s, I haven't carried the River Rock lights one single day. I'd prefer a tail clickie... and I'd prefer more output of course, but if you don't need Luxeon-level throw, the new style X1 is a pretty sweet light in my opinion.


----------



## fieldops (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Cratz2, I have to agree that RR 2AAA is a great light and I recommend them to many people. Super price and good overall performance. I do now think that the new X1 is even better. The main thing that clinches it for me is the size and shape. The X1 has got to be darn near the best form factor for ease of carry applications. I love my Fenix and its performance, but the X1 fits in my hand better. Cratz, have you done any runtime testing with lithiums? I saw your *angry blue* hard driving thread. It was fascinating.


----------



## jsr (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I think the ideal comparison to the X1 is the Nuwai TM-313X. It's a 1xAA light, similar output, and similar length. I haven't gotten my hands on the new X1 yet, but I've played with the old one. While I didn't like the light output and spot beam (all remedied by the new version), I did get to see the mfr'ing and build quality. I love the look/design/aesthetics of my TM-313X. I also like the standard clickie (momentary is nice). The titanium finish looks great also. According to FLR.com, it has near the same output to the new X1 (about 1.5lm less), but throw is more than 2x farther. Here's the FLR review of the TM-313X:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/amart_tm313x.htm

The only problem with the TM-313X is they seem to be fairly hard to find. I got mine from J2 and can be had (2) for $20 USD here:

http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/tm313x_silver.html
http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/specials.html (Combo #2)

I prefer the TM-313X over the TM-311H for the shorter length and don't mind the thicker diameter. I think it's more a direct competitor to the X1 with similar form-factor, battery type, output, runtime, etc.
I'm still thinking about picking up a new X1 with my only reservation being that I already have a TM-313X which seems to be the near equivalent in all aspects except build quality (where the Inova is clearly better, but my TM-313X has no real build/mfr'ing issues).
The driver circuits in both are very similar...same chips, just slightly better in the X1.


----------



## xochi (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I haven't used the RR so I really can't comment reguarding it's specific performance. However, these use cutdown smjleds or mjleds and generally speaking, they really wash out color and depth. I really don't like blue-white tinted leds. The nichia CS does have some blue-white in the center but the warmer light surrounding the spot seems to provide a bit better color/depth rendition. 

I picked up one of the New x1's last week and I've posted in other places about my thoughts but I'm so impressed with this little light that I'm pleased to say again here that I love it. The only LED light (and this is really a big guess cuz I've not seen one) that I feel may come close in terms of value is Waion's Triton P1. The X1 feels so good in terms of quality that my standards have gone up across the board. It isn't the brightest but it is bright enough for 95% of edc uses and coupled with it's quality build anything selling for over 50 bucks out there better improve my credit rating as one of it's features for me to take a second glance. 

Cratz, I don't think Inova is only using specific color bins. I looked at a couple while at target and some appeared to be B's and others C's. 

The X1 is the shiznit.


----------



## xochi (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



mykall said:


> Yep, the only thing I don't like about the new X1 is the "N" word.
> 
> It's time to get on the "L" bandwagon.
> 
> MB



This is a pretty common opinion that gets voiced whenever the Arc AAA or other nichia lights come up. Ideally, either nichia or lumileds would be manufacturing an LED in the same 5mm format as the nichia but optimized to efficiently produce luxeon quality tint and around 8-12 lumens at currents comparable (within a 100 or so ma) to the nichia. This seems to be one overlooked sweet spot that the mjled/smjleds used in so many chinese lights are aiming for but have missed due to the "bleach" tinted light they emit.


----------



## LED BriCK (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

This is NOT meant to bash the new X1, but indulge me for a moment...

I was really excited when I heard about the new X1 and XO2. I rushed out to Target and found 2 titanium new X1s and 1 black old X1. I really wanted a new black one, so I passed on it. But, the more I thought about it, I already have a floody X5T. I EDC a Q3. I can't really see the niche that the new X1 fills, with both of these torches putting out more light and the Q3 being not much larger. In fact, I finally started to appreciate the coolness of the spot of the old X1. I don't have anything like that, so I decided to pick up an old black X1 after never having been interested in it before. I've been actually pretty impressed with its output and throw, more than adequate for getting around the house in the dark, and it doesn't wake up my wife (she's very jealous of my obsession with lights). And of course, the feel of an Inova in the hand is impeccable. It's not my new EDC, but I'm glad I got an old X1 while I still could.

So, my question is, with other similarly sized lights that throw and flood better than the new X1, what's the attraction? (I say this with another $20 bill earmarked for Target.):rock:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Well, the X1 is certainly smaller than the X5 and a bit less bulky than the Q3. I have all of them and while I like the Q3 for mods with colored Lux IIIs (esp a Red/Orange on an R123 cell!) of the three, the new style X1 is the only one that I've carried in the recent past. 

I usually carry a larger, brighter light (most often a Vital Gear FB2 with a TW0K-modified BOG module but sometimes a Streamlight TL-3) and if I'm going to carry a second light, I prefer something smaller, less bright with good runtime. The Q3 certainly doesn't fill that role, the X5 is too long but the new X1 is perfect.

Though the X1 isn't as bright as the Q3 or the Fenix L1P, in all honesty, for 95% of my flashlight needs, it is plenty bright. Sure, I'd like a bit more brightness with a small drop in runtime, and I'd prefer a smoother and less colored tint, but overall, in my opinion, the new X1 is one of my very favorite lights.


----------



## SonnyD (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I hear where your comming from. I bought my first two Inova's yesterday. I had to go to two different Target's, I got the old model first. About an hour later I went to the further away Target and they had the newer one, and I bought it. After playing with the old one first, I think I like it the best. For my use I think it will serve me better. If I need blinding light I still have my MadMaxx moded Brinkman Legend. It's only 50% longer then the X1 and it's still about my favorite light even though it's a little hard on batteries. I guess it's different strokes for different folks

Regards Sonny


----------



## jsr (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

For me, it doesn't really fill a niche since my TM-313X is so much like the new X1 in terms of performance, size, battery-type, etc. However, there are certain lights I would recommend to non-flashaholics, many/most of which are not willing to spend much on a flashlight. Though I think lights such as the Q3 and Triton P1 top the list for best value lights, most non-flashaholic people won't be willing to pay $30+ for a light. There's also the Dorcy Super 1W and Nuwai 2611X which can be had for <$30 (close to $20 even) and close to the price of the X1, but those use 123A batteries that many non-flashaholics don't want to deal with. This limits the choices even more. Considering both the price most non-flashaholics are willing to spend and their ideas on batteries, the new X1 is one of the few lights I'd recommend to a non-flashaholic. The TM-313X which performs almost identically to the X1, but with more throw at the sacrifice of a larger diameter head is another one that can be had for $10-$15. The TM-310H and TM-311H are another couple I'd recommend, along with the Xnova 8LED if they don't care about throw. But the X1 beats all the 0.5W Nuwais in build and material quality. It's at the upper limit of what I'd recommend to a non-flashaholic, but it performs very well for the price considering the common battery type and quality. I think many CPFers just enjoy the fact that such a high quality light (tho not nearly the brightest) can be had for such a decent price (in flashaholic standards). My TM-313X and TM-310H had no quality or mfr'ing issues, but you can feel the difference when holding and using the Nuwais vs. the Inovas.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I agree with Cratz, the role it fills, for me, is almost perfect pocket carry, nothing is perfect obviously... Its size is just right, not to small not too large, it manipulates one handed very well. It is bright enough for almost all tasks, with a great run time. It is a very very good balance of brightness, size, durablity and runtime, at least for myself, the best I have found to date. Yes there are lights brighter than it, but all at either the expense of size, quality, excessive price, or run time. The RRAAA, Fenix series lights, X5 all fall into these areas in my opinion.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



LED BriCK said:


> This is NOT meant to bash the new X1, but indulge me for a moment...
> 
> I was really excited when I heard about the new X1 and XO2. I rushed out to Target and found 2 titanium new X1s and 1 black old X1. I really wanted a new black one, so I passed on it. But, the more I thought about it, I already have a floody X5T. I EDC a Q3. I can't really see the niche that the new X1 fills, with both of these torches putting out more light and the Q3 being not much larger. In fact, I finally started to appreciate the coolness of the spot of the old X1. I don't have anything like that, so I decided to pick up an old black X1 after never having been interested in it before. I've been actually pretty impressed with its output and throw, more than adequate for getting around the house in the dark, and it doesn't wake up my wife (she's very jealous of my obsession with lights). And of course, the feel of an Inova in the hand is impeccable. It's not my new EDC, but I'm glad I got an old X1 while I still could.
> 
> So, my question is, with other similarly sized lights that throw and flood better than the new X1, what's the attraction? (I say this with another $20 bill earmarked for Target.):rock:



Well put. If inova discontinues this product, there will be few to replace it. Premierlight for one. 

I bought the new x1 out of interest and curiosity. I like it a lot. I like the action better than any of my infinitys. It is a light that I like to own and would quickly recommend. 

That said, I like the old style so much because it is so distinctive. I'll be stocking up for a while just in case...


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Sad to say, but I'd venture to guess that if the reflectored X1 completely replaces the optic X1, it's probably largely because of Target returns. I'm sure that when a flashlight company, even one as established as Inova, gets their foot in the door at a point of sale as large as Target, they are probably listen VERY closely to the feedback they receive and from looking at all the folks that don't like the old X1 beam (and the River Rock 1.5W lights' beam), I'd imagine mainstream American is probably even LESS open to unique beam shapes. 

I'd guess that Target has taken back HUGE numbers of X1s and the River Rock 1.5W lights over the past few months.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



LED BriCK said:


> And of course, the feel of an Inova in the hand is impeccable. It's not my new EDC, but I'm glad I got an old X1 while I still could.
> 
> So, my question is, with other similarly sized lights that throw and flood better than the new X1, what's the attraction? (I say this with another $20 bill earmarked for Target.)



That is does it for only $20 with HAIII and that impeccable feel of a well made device. I agree it doesn't have the best color or power, but for as low as $15 on the web, this is a fantastic deal for a quality light for up close work or even walking the house in the dark. The length and effort is great for easily turning the twist on with one hand.

My $43 three watt Nuwai just broke last night when I dropped it less than two feet on the floor while working on my clothes washer. I dropped the Inova a lot further with no ill effects and that is what I finished the job with.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I wonder what they do with that stuff. Probably the target employees take them home. Will we see huge lots of 'opened' x1s on ebay?


----------



## mykall (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> Sad to say, but I'd venture to guess that if the reflectored X1 completely replaces the optic X1, it's probably largely because of Target returns.
> I'd guess that Target has taken back HUGE numbers of X1s and the River Rock 1.5W lights over the past few months.




Runtime has been mentioned a lot here, but I wonder how many reflectored X1 returns there will be because of the blue tint. I'm wondering which consumers (non flashaholics) will pay more attention to. I'm betting it'll be the latter.

MB


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



cratz2 said:


> I'd guess that Target has taken back HUGE numbers of X1s and the River Rock 1.5W lights over the past few months.



I would suspect that you are right. I have been hunting all the local Target lately looking for the new style X1 (no joy yet though), and probably between 1/3 to 1/2 of the old style X1s that I see are upside down in their package, which stongly suggests to me that they are returns.


----------



## C4LED (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Thanks to everyone for their detailed and interesting comments.

Now that I’ve been using the X1 for a while, I’ve got to agree that I really like the size as compared to the RR 2AAA. The X1 has definitely become one of my favorites.

Among Cratz’s many useful comments was the following “The other thing is, the X1 uses a single cheaper cell for longer runtime than the 2 AAA celled River Rock. If you use quality (Energizer, Duracell) alkaline cells, over the course of 5 battery changes, the cost of ownership of the Inova X1 will be about the same as that of the River Rock.” I’d thought of the battery issue, but had not done the math. The battery point addresses the cost difference issue for me and anyone who will use the X1 a lot.

Certainly there are other lights such as the TM-313X that the X1 could be compared to. However, I only had the RR and also did a comparison to the dimmer, but still very useful, classic Ultra-G. The beam width of the X1 is almost as wide as the Ultra-G, which is great.

In thinking about the Ultra-G I did have one question. The Ultra is very water resistant even with the LED being exposed in that it doesn’t have a lens. If the glass lens of the X1 were to break from rough use, could the X1 lose its water resistance and become damaged when exposed to the elements?


----------



## gigainternational (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

RR was OEM manufactured by Nuwai. Just got the message from factory- they will present a new luxeon light very close to Fenix L1P around Apr. We will be glad to import some! We also request to build some nice finish as Invoa are using. They just catch my eyes especially on the matte/brushed titanium one.


----------



## flashlite (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I'm wondering if sales of the Inova lights are really all that good at Target. We may find this hard to understand but other than us and the occasional gadget lover, who's going to pay $20 for little AA light when there's 3D and AA Mags hanging there for much less? You have to remember, the great majority of people who walk back to the flashlight section at Target are only there because the feel they have be. They're just replacing the $2 plastic cheapo they had in the kitchen drawer because either the bulb blew and they don't know how to change it or the spring fell out of the bottom. I'm not sure the typical flashlight consumer is going to be swayed by Inova when they instantly recognize the Mags or see the cheap Ray-O-Vacs and Energizers hanging there.


I visit the flashlight section at Target often and the stock never really seems to change much. I imagine the Mags and the cheapo lights are selling but I don't pay attention to those. I bought my reflectored X1 about a week ago. There were two new style silver X1's and one old style black X1. I bought a new style silver X1. The other night, the other new style X1 and the two old style X1's were still there. I'm guessing they were the same stock since it's unlikely that Target re-stocked and then sold everything down to the same quantity that was there a week earlier. I noticed the same thing with the shake lights they have there - the stock never seems to change. So I doubt that returns were ever really an issue. One thing I will say though is that the flashlight section at my local Target is in the second to last isle in the far back corner of the store. Not a lot of traffic back there unless you're looking for a flashlight. 

If you're not finding X1's at your local Target, I'd guess it's because they're not anxious to stock slow moving inventory, not because they're selling like hotcakes. Or maybe there just aren't a lot of flashaholics in my area.


----------



## jsr (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Whenever I'm at a Target now, I check out the flashlight section. I often see guys looking around and picking up some of the nicer lights including Inovas. However, I've never seen a single person buy any of them. The strange part is, when I go back a few weeks later, the previous stock I saw of Inova and RR lights are gone. So people are purchasing them, but I just happen to not be around at the time to see it. No idea how long it takes for their stock to deplete tho...I only visit Targets sporadically when I need things now and then.


----------



## jsr (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Isn't the actual manufacturer of Nuwai's ALX-series lights (which RR's are also ALX-series part numbers) a company with the initials H.K.? That's what I heard. But I don't know what H.K. stands for. I know S.K. (Shykuang) manufacturers Nuwai's TM-series lights.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Finally went ahead and picked up a new X1 at lunch today. Decided to go with the titanium finish since I've yet to see a black. I'd been having some reservations about the purchase. I guess about everything has been said regarding the comparison to the RR, and I agree with most. In a semi-dark room here at work I was able to do a little comparing. To me the RR has a bit more output with a brighter hot spot and wider spill. The X1 seems a good bit bluer, at least in the center. I think, in general, I like the RR beam a little better, but, to be fair, I should hold off this judgement until tonight. What finally convinced me to get the X1 was the size, construction, use of one battery, and the fine reviews I've read. I'd say the pluses balance out the minuses for the X1 and compared to the RR, including price. Overall I'd call it a dead heat.

Geoff


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Maybe we have more CPF'rs in my area, but my local Target always has new items showing up on the flashlight aisle. It ain't just me buying the stuff, either


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I agree with flashlite about the general public's flashlight buying habits and the stock not changing much in the local Targets. Having a Super Target near my house I'm in there at least twice a week, and I'm usually alone in the flashlight aisle. However, I did my part for the economy today and picked up an X1. I think it was the same one I'd been pondering and fondling for the last two weeks.

Geoff


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I would think the X1 would have a much longer burn time since it's using a AA cell, and it takes about 3 AAA cells to match the energy capacity of a single AA.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I think the X1 does have substantially longer runtime, but I halted an 8-hour simultaneous runtime test with an unbranded Nuwai 2xAAA and a River Rock branded 2xAAA. Both were still putting out loads of light, enough to walk a wooded path with ease. I just wanted to see if they would excede the package claims and didn't want to take a chance on one battery leaking if it died first. So I didn't drain them any further.
Of course that is one benefit of the single-cell X1, you don't have as much worry over a leaking battery. Now if I could just get more satisfied with the X1's momentery button. I greatly prefer the Nuwai/River Rock button to most everything else out there.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

So basically, brightness is more or less the same, give or take, so do I need to get a X1 if I already carry a 2AAA RR? Thanks. (the RR came in handy when my friend needed the AAAs for her mp3 player)


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I have one of the new X1's and have bought 4 of the Nuwai/RR 2xAAA, and 3 of their 1xAAA lights. The X1's seem to be pretty consistent from reports and it has a very smooth floody beam with a slight hotspot. The RR has a more pronounced hotspot that to my eye is a fair amount brighter (maybe 10-15%), but a weaker surrounding spill. However there is variability in the LED from one to the next with the Nuwai/RR. I have one that's very pure white and brighter than the others. The average 2xAAA examples are all still brighter in the central area to my eye than the X1. The 1xAAA's are a little less bright, about equal to the X1. All of the Nuwai/RR lights though have better throw, but more artifacts.
If you're working close up, the X1 is better. If you need to throw 20 feet the Nuwai/RR will be better. The other attributes have been covered pretty thoroughly. I think they are different enough to fill separate needs even though they are in the same general ballpark. So it would come down to budget to have both, or carefully thinking about which attributes are most important to you.


----------



## JML (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

I picked up a new titanium color x1 (reflector & lanyard) last week from one Target store near me. They had a black one but the black anodization seemed more matte than normal and the switch seemed very hard to operate. Then I went to another store and they had only the old x1 (optic) in both colors. But the clamshell contents of the old ones were mixed -- some had lanyards and some had the pouch. The new ones both had lanyards. 

The cardboard product information was the same on ALL of these in both stores. Seems from all these reports that they just packaged the new and old lights and accessories using whatever was lying around at the time... The only way to tell what was inside was to look at the lens and/or turn 'em on.

I just compared the new x1 with my samples from two runs of x5 lights (the several-year-old originals with the routed sides and the slab-sided versions from about a year ago) -- indoors. Fascinating. Seems to be pretty much the same overall output and similar color, but the beam pattern is just different enough to give them varying utility at typical indoor distances. Close up, like within 3 feet, the x1 is superior, with a hotter spot and more usable spill (the apparent beam width is larger when you're illuminating something close). But at about 6-9 feet, the beam pattern is clearly different, as what's really a third level of spill from the x5 flood gives more usable light overall. At about 9-12 feet, the x5 is a better light for the greater overall flood effect, because the x1 hotspot starts to disappear and the overall spill isn't as great as the x5. At distances greater than that, you want to reach for a brighter, whiter, and more powerful light for flood and spot.

I can't tell much of a difference in the x1 when switching from the Duracell alkaline to an Energizer lithium AA, other than weight, but I can't compare them side-by-side unless I get another sample.

The threading on my new x1 and an original x1 is identical -- but I put more Nye lube on both to smooth out the action.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Go ahead and post how many 'new' x1 you bought at Target. I bought one. Include friends who you recommended to buy one and did.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I agree with your assessment, Rebel, after having a chance to play with both lights in the dark. I think I'll probably grow to like the X1 best, because, like you said, it's better up close, and also for it's one battery power. It is quite blue, but very smooth. In fact, if this represents what you should expect from the new Arc AAA I'll likely be ordering soon.

Geoff


----------



## woodfluter (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*



Flying Turtle said:


> I agree with your assessment, Rebel, after having a chance to play with both lights in the dark. I think I'll probably grow to like the X1 best, because, like you said, it's better up close, and also for it's one battery power. It is quite blue, but very smooth. In fact, if this represents what you should expect from the new Arc AAA I'll likely be ordering soon.
> 
> Geoff


 
Geoff, you will probably love the Arc-P. Beam similar in width to the new X1, and despite having read complaints about the bluish Nichia CS, my Arc is much whiter than the X1. Different binning I suppose. With lithium in the X1, I'd say an edge in throw to the X1 and longer runtime too. But both have very nicely-blended beams (between hotspot and periphery), something I value. I seldom go anywhere without the Arc because it is so small, but both have their place.

- Bill


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA, I have both and like them the same


----------



## woodfluter (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



parnass said:


> We have found the narrow beam very useful for looking underneath, in back of, and inside appliances and furniture -- an appication where spill is useless and actually interferes. If you are looking inside a narrow area (e.g., under a stove), spill can be reflected by the closer surfaces, reducing your vision of the further away locations you wish to view.


 
I very much agree. In reply to a later post, a spot light of this sort wouldn't be great for hanging from a hood to illuminate an entire engine compartment. But the beam on the old X1 is *extremely* uniform across its (limited) width, and that reduces distractions from irregular lighting. Also, when inspecting a limited area as indicated, or even when spotting something from a distance, a wide beam seems to illuminate a lot of the surroundings and nearer reflective surfaces, which causes my pupils to contract more, so the spot becomes even more effective than its throw or candlepower would suggest. But I also like the new X1 a lot - for entirely different purposes!

- Bill


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*



TORCH_BOY said:


> Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA, I have both and like them the same



Spoken like a true CPF'r. Buy both!


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I'll grab a X1 to compliment my Fenix


----------



## ront (Mar 17, 2006)

*New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

I am just wondering if these two lights are even in the same league and if so, which one is the best for a small personal light. They are both about $20. Just looking for opinions.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## carrot (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

If you don't mind using coin cell batteries, then the Photon Freedom is a great light. The dimming features are pretty handy, and the strobe is fun but not particularly useful to me. It's my backup light (assuming my other 2-5 lights fail on me). I'm not sure I'd want to use it as a main personal light, but maybe that's because I live in the city where you need something *bright* to penetrate the dark spots.

The reflectored X1 should be about the same brightness as the Freedom -- iirc, they both use the same Nichia CS LED, but I think it's a little hard to compare the two, given the completely different form-factors.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

*ront* wrote: _"I am just wondering if these two lights are even in the same league and if so, which one is the best for a small personal light. They are both about $20. Just looking for opinions."_

Probably considered by most as very different lights.....
but they are also at least in similar ballpark/class in brightness.

The Inova X1 is way too big for a keychain - so it is really more of a pocket light - according to all reports it is a very nicely constructed/engineered piece of work - the latest reflector version is the one to go for.

The Photon Microlight is a classic - I personally like the Photon 2 - the simple momentary squeeze, and on/off slide switch - so that might be a bit cheaper than the all-singing-dancing Freedom 2x......

Most current/modern single 5mm white LEDs are all about the same class of brightness - unless one is grossly overdirven (not a good thing for longevity).

So the choice between these two would be the form factor.

However if you would consider the "clone" Photon 2 - cleverly named the Frauxton sold by LightHound at just under $1 a piece - you could own both the X1 and a photon-like light, or two, for your keyring.

Only slight wrinkle is the choice btween the translucent white body or the solid black body - the translucent body looks cool and gives off more light - but it's in all directions - whereas the black solid body more or less projects forwards (yes, I do know there is still some stray emission - but just not as much or obvious as the translucent body). I personally prefer the solid black body - but there is also a good case (pun) for the translucent casing .....

The quality of these Frauxtons are actually pretty good - however being cheap, it's probably not that wise just to rely on a single one - get at least 2 or 3.....

For a better quality "microlight" - Target (where one can get the X1) also has the Inova Microlight for $6.99 - and that's generally regarded as equal in quality to the genuine Photons - the ones sold at Target are the clear/translucent bodies - Inova do produce one with the solid black body..


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

I actually carry one of each, the Photon II is my dedicated keychain light for emergencies and seldom is used, except to check its battery. The X1 is my most used light now, except the AAA minimag I drop in my sweatpants when I get comfrotable at home. 

I would not exactly put them in the same catagory personally. Either one would be a fine small close range carry light though.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

If you like to walk around in the dark finding every excuse to use your light, pick the X1. Battery replacement will be much less painful. If you want something to carry in your pocket and use like a sane person, pick the Photon. Better still, get both.

Geoff


----------



## C4LED (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

One more question. Does anyone know the weight difference betweeen these two lights? Thanks.


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Does the Inova X1 overdrive its LED? That'd be a major deciding factor for me buying it or not. I'm trying to cut down on my spending, and if I'll have to replace it or the LED down the road I might reconsider.


----------



## WNG (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I recently bought the RR 2AAA in silver and I think it's a hell of a good buy.
Hard to find so much aesthetically pleasing craftsmanship for just $10.
Small, good output albeit bluish, useful features.

For those considering modding an existing mini mag or micro mag with a SMJLED, one must wonder why? I almost did so because I still enjoy modding, but the results can't match the RR for the same time, money, energy spent.

This is a great EDC light!
But I'd buy both like a fellow flashoholic said...the X1 has its own merits to own one.
Looking for a new version myself at the stores.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

Buy both  Both have their place. The RR2AAA whos less in your pocket, but I like the shape and feel of the X1 more. The X1 has been getting lots of time as the backup backup backup EDC. I really like the beam to the new one, and will proabably pick up quite a few more, esspically if (when) target puts them on sale.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 Vs. RR 2AAA*

I find the RR to be less pocketable due to its longer length personally. The X1 is slightly bigger around, but not overall due to the RRs head, and the INova feels like it weighs more, but not noticibly so to me. Others may think it the other way about I am sure.


----------



## twl (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

Don't know about the Inova X1, but I have a Photon Freedom Micro-light, and it is the handiest light I have.
You don't even know it's in your pocket until you need it.
It is bright enough to see in the dark for about 20 yards.
Not a big blast of light, but it will stop you from stepping in a hole, allow you to see the doorway or go up steps, and you could identify someone standing in a shadow.
I think it's great, and most small lights that they call "pocket lights" are much more obtrusive in your pocket than this one.
To me, it's the king of being just enough light when you need it for typical everyday tasks.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: New Inova X1 vs Photon Micro-Light*

You could split the difference and get a River Rock Keychain light on clearance at Target for $4.18 at some locations and $2.98 at others. The smoother bodied "peanut" shaped version of this light is very bright (a fair amount brighter than the X1) and has a good beam. Runtime is supposed to be 12 hours and the button batteries are cheap and easy to replace. You can also break off the keychain part at the swivel, leaving the wire bale on the light for a lanyard of your choice.


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



Canuke said:


> I've got fifteen blue ones now thanks to Fry's discontinuing them at $4.90 each.
> 
> Do I need an intervention?
> 
> I plan on using some for various mods...



No--you don't need an intervention. Now if you bought out the Discovery Store's collection of old-style white X1s with blue and red anodizing (unfortunately full price), THEN we'd have to stage an intervention.


----------



## jerude (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

my new style x1 just crapped out after taking a five foot fall from the entertainment center to the wood floor. any ideas on fixing/modding it?


----------



## dmz (Mar 28, 2006)

*The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough of a flood beam? 

How many lumen is it?

Is it as bright as the old Inova X5? 

Is it as bright as an Arc AAA? Is it only good for close up work?

Are there beamshots posted somewhere?


----------



## iamerror (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I only own the optic Inova X1 from the lights you listed, but I might be able to help with your post (I am also planning on getting the new X1). Just based on listening to posts here, I would imagine that the Inova X1 and Arc AAA have similar outputs (although the Arc is significantly smaller in size). Flashlightreviews.com has some nice beamshots showing the two X1 versions together. Arc lists the currect Arc AAA as 3 Lumens, and the Arc AAA-P as 5.5 Lumens. I am not sure, but I do not think that the new X1 is as bright as the older X5.


----------



## Torchaholic (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I own both the Inova x1(reflector version) and the Arc AAA-P, with direct comparison between the two, my personal opinions are as follow :

The Inova x1 have a 'hair' broader beam (not that noticeable unless you concentrate hard)

The Inova x1 have a 'hair' brighter beam (again not that noticeable unless you concentrate hard)

The Inova x1 have a 'hair' more throw (again not that noticeable unless you concentrate hard)

Basically the Inova x1 have a more or less exact beam as the Arc AAA-P, but a 'Hair' better. For a single 5mm LED the performance is very good provided you don't mind the extra size.


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

Flashlight reviews has updated the X1 review to include both versions. The output is around 8 lumeens. 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_x1.htm
Here is a thread comparing the X1 to the River Rock 2AAA:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=110999


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

Even the new version of the X1... I don't see the nitch for it..

You can't put it on a keychain.

It's alot bigger than an Arc AAA with about the same brightness.

It's alot dimmer than an L1P (or any similiar light) or even a LOP (1AAA).


Please, somebody tell me why you would want to own this light when you can't get a much smaller, more versatile light or a light the same size that is much brighter?


I don't know, maybe I'm totally off-base here, but the X1 has always seemed like a very strange light to me.


----------



## parnass (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I have a new Inova X1, Arc AAA-P, and Mini Maglite with NiteIze LED drop-in. All 3 are about the same brightness. My X1 and AAA-P have the same pattern as each other, while the 3-LED NiteIze produces an irregular pattern due to the number of LEDs.


----------



## WNG (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*



InfidelCastro said:


> Please, somebody tell me why you would want to own this light when you can't get a much smaller, more versatile light or a light the same size that is much brighter?



Um, because it has more runtime than a Arc AAA and L1P.
It's also a lot cheaper than both.
It's decently constructed, although some may disagree regarding that lens.

Not everyone cares to carry a cylindrical tube on their ring of keys.
I prefer a keyfob LED light for that purpose. And pocket an appropriate flashlight for a given occasion separately.

It's bright enough for when a little more light is needed and too much light is actually undesired.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I echo WNG's comments about the X1. While I own a L1P, I like the long runtime of the X1. It's light output is nowhere near the L1P, but the 5mm LED puts out plenty of light for the uses I require of it.


----------



## The_virus (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I use my old X1 to perform eye exams and look in mouths during sim runs (paramedic in training here).

Personally I'm a little disappointed the X1 has changed. The X1 was pretty unique, in a light that size it was perfect for certain applications. Smaller and I can't hold it properly, larger and it's too cumbersome. The tac switch at the back was also perfect...at least that's not changing.

I guess my problem is that although the change increases the overall usefulness, it pushes the X1 into the same category with countless other lights. I wonder if people will actually choose the X1 over its competition now that it blends right in?


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I agree with WNG, runtime is the key here. The X1 is bright enough for almost any daily task, if I need anything brighter I will use the X0 or X03 I carry in my bag, or my headlamp if I need bright light for close detail work. Both the bigger lights are a lot brighter than a Fenix, with a longer runtime again. 

The runtime in the X1 is superb and far outstrips the much brighter Fenix in day to day chores work. Personally, it is the Fenix that I find wanting for a position of usefulness. Why do I want a real bright small light with lousy runtime? I want something that will last a long time if my arse may be on the line with it for any possible time period. So see, its all up to your preferences , everyone has different views of need. 

As far as small pocket brightness I have used Photons in my mouth more times than I care to count working on computers and wiring under desks and even those small lights threw a very adequate light for close detail work. But for that close up work these days I recommend headlamps as they are much handier for close work when you need real brightness and you can still talk while using them. 
As far as key chains go I will not carry anything longer than a Photon on my keys as they smack the column.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

The X1 is a neat little light, I've got one old style and one new style. The new style is as bright with the same beam pattern as my new ARC AAA-P, and brighter than my older ARC AAA's. The X1 has its uses, but I don't EDC it, I take my ARC AAA instead. I personally think the X1 would sell a lot better with a 1 watt luxeon in it, even if it added $5-7 to the price.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

Well, for one it is available. Two, it is a very useful size for carrying. Three, with a lanyard you can flip it around like a gunslinger.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



jerude said:


> my new style x1 just crapped out after taking a five foot fall from the entertainment center to the wood floor. any ideas on fixing/modding it?


That's exactly what happened with my Inova X03, I dropped it a few feet onto a wood floor in our attic. It died. I tried everything I could think of, cleaned everything, tried a different tailcap, new battery, nothing. I ended up selling the broken light for 1/3-1/4 of the price I paid for it. So much for LED lights being more durable than incans.

-Keith


----------



## flashlife (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

*NeonLights:
... I personally think the X1 would sell a lot better with a 1 watt luxeon in it, even if it added $5-7 to the price.*

I second that, Neon...
A good Inova 1AA, 1 W lux for $27 ? I'd buy one...or two...or...


----------



## greenlight (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

It might not be broken. Try hitting it just as hard near the bezel. Maybe you will knock it back into place. Or open it to see if it is really broken. Or return it to target.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

Yeah, a 1w lux X1 would be a killer light, and would take a bite out of Fenix L1P sales for sure.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*

I have the old X1 and the new one,the old one drives me nuts with such a tight spot light and I know I am not alone on this one.I think Inova is trying to give the public a more user friendly light.For a light that is well built and is some what bright for a single led,running on one aa cell,I am happy with the new model of this light,I will use this one much more than my older version.So where I am going with this is that, yes it is bright enough for what it is.That said I would love a 1-watt in this also. Ok,I am getting off the soap box now.


----------



## flashlite (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*



NeonLights said:


> That's exactly what happened with my Inova X03, I dropped it a few feet onto a wood floor in our attic. It died. I tried everything I could think of, cleaned everything, tried a different tailcap, new battery, nothing. I ended up selling the broken light for 1/3-1/4 of the price I paid for it. So much for LED lights being more durable than incans.
> 
> -Keith[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't these things have lifetime warrantees? A short drop shouldn't void the warranty. Send it back for a new one. Inova is pretty good about that.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: new inova x1 at target*

Sending things back to the manufacturer is always a pain. Many times the problem was a design flaw or inherent problem with the product, and it would be prone to happen again. The only thing worse than sending things in for warranty repair IMO is repeatedly sending things in for warranty repair. I cut my losses and sold the light on CPF to get at least a few dollars back


----------



## WhiteLight (Apr 8, 2006)

*New Style Inova X1 vs Old AA Arc?*

I just bought one of the Inova X1's with the reflector and I have been looking at some of the old AA Arc's that show up for sale here every now and then.

Could someone that has both tell me what one puts out more light?
What one puts out a whiter light?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: New Style Inova X1 vs Old AA Arc?*

The old Arc AA is one of my favorite lights of all for its beauty and simplicity, but the new X1 beats it in brightness by maybe two times. They're probably both equally blue.

Geoff


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: New Style Inova X1 vs Old AA Arc?*

Yeah, what Flying Turtle said. Without taking anything away from my Arc AA, the X1 seems to be better built as well. The threads are much easier to turn. The Arc is rather hard to turn on and off.

I'm really impressed with the X1. The old style spot light X1 was not very practical in my opinion. I just hope I don't have problems with the lens falling out as others have had happen. So far, so good.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: New Style Inova X1 vs Old AA Arc?*

I have one of the newer Inova X1's as well. Much better than the previous model with the optic and I haven't had any problems with it at all. It's my current EDC pocket light, which will soon be overthrown by the incoming Fenix L1P I ordered on Friday.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 17, 2006)

*Weird Problem with Inova X1*

Ok, so earlier today, my Inova X1 fell out of my pocket and dropped less than 4 feet onto a carpeted floor. After several tries it wouldn't light up. So now I'm mad cause it seems that my X1 just died on me. So just to be sure I tried two other AA batteries in my X1, another alkaline and a lithium AA, and the X1 lights up just fine using the two other batteries. So the problem is with the Duracell Ultra that came with the X1 right? No, this is where it gets a little strange. A battery checker I have says that the charge on the Duracell Ultra is fine. Plus, the Duracell Ultra worked just fine when tested in two other devices that use AA batteries. I mean those two other devices use 2 AAs, but still they wouldn't work if only one AA was good




. Well I guess I'm glad that my X1 is still working, but I'm pretty confused since my X1 has apparently become a snob, refusing to work with only the Duracell Ultra that came with it. Anyone else encounter a similar problem?


----------



## thequinox (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

How peculiar, I have never had such a problem with my X1. Personally I would replace the battery, and continue to be perplexed for a while until I forgot about it. Maybe the battery got... I don't know!


----------



## dvd (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*



FrogsInWinter said:


> Well I guess I'm glad that my X1 is still working, but I'm pretty confused since my X1 has apparently become a snob, refusing to work with only the Duracell Ultra that came with it. Anyone else encounter a similar problem?



Compare that battery to a new one, side by side.

My guess would be that the force of the impact dented one end of the battery or the other such that the tip of the positive end is no longer "long enough" to make solid contact with the metal inside of the "piston". Your other devices may have more tolerance. See the Inova website for a picture of the piston to see what I'm talking about. Hopefully it's the battery that was deformed and not the contacts in the flashlight.


----------



## Dawg (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

Exactamundo! It is obvious it is the Battery and not the light as he stated other batteries work fine. Don't lose any sleep. If it bothers you, donate it to me.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

If any other batteries don't work then I'd say the tailcap was dented/pushed back or affected in some way.


----------



## dim (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

The contact between the Inova X1 tailcap and the battery can be flakey.
Comments to this have been made in THIS THREAD including MY POST which states the EXACT same problem and a "work-around" solution.

73
dim


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

I don't know much about batteries but...

A long time ago, when purchasing a multi D cell maglight, it was recommended to me that I not use Duracells in it. The reason stated was that they do not have a solid core (Graphite rod???) going from end to end and could compress on impact breaking the electrical contact and causing the torch to fail.

I guess this could be a problem for the INOVA as well.

But...like I say, I have no idea if this is still true.

Lotsa luck with your X1 - I think they're Fab!!


----------



## Frank Maddix (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

On my X1 the contact is marginal (ie you have to screw the tail fully tight before you get light). So a very small compression of the battery might result in loss of contact.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

Thanks to everyone for replying, espcially dim & dvd. That explanation makes a lot of sense. I'm just glad that my X1 is working just fine. Thanks again!


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 12, 2006)

*There's a "new" and "old" Inova X1?*

I have had an Inova X1 for about a year or two. How can I tell if the one I have is the "new" one or the "old" one? I am not familiar with what the difference(s) should be.

Please elucidate, illuminate, and, um, edumacate.

-Jeffrey


----------



## Delvance (May 12, 2006)

*Re: There's a "new" and "old" Inova X1?*

Old one has no sidespill and no reflector. New one has good sidespill and a reflector, also brighter and slightly less runtime.

Check 'em out here!


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 12, 2006)

*Re: There's a "new" and "old" Inova X1?*

Okay, mine has the assembly where you can't see an LED, it just looks like a dome of glass. That's the old one? I love that one. I love that full-moon bluish-white spot it puts out.

Are you saying that the new ones put out a floodlight instead??

-Jeffrey


----------



## Perfectionist (May 12, 2006)

*Re: There's a "new" and "old" Inova X1?*

I love my X1 ..... not for its practicality or usefulness ..... just cos its dang cool !!


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 12, 2006)

*Re: There's a "new" and "old" Inova X1?*



Perfectionist said:


> I love my X1 ..... not for its practicality or usefulness ..... just cos its dang cool !!



Same here. :laughing:


-Jeffrey


----------



## Sigman (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

I just merged about 12 threads all about the Inova X1 for your reading pleasure! Therefore you'll see a variety of titles throughout this newly merged thread, but they're all about the Inova X1.

When posting, PLEASE try to establish if prior threads on the same/similar subject exist - sure makes it easier to find information when it's all in the same drawer.

I looked at the subjects of these threads/posts and felt it would be appropriate to group these together. Keep in mind I only went back 500 threads to do this...quite possible there are more - but I think this should be most of the ones within the last few months.

So...I need a break now! Carry on...


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*



dvd said:


> Compare that battery to a new one, side by side.
> 
> My guess would be that the force of the impact dented one end of the battery or the other such that the tip of the positive end is no longer "long enough" to make solid contact with the metal inside of the "piston". Your other devices may have more tolerance. See the Inova website for a picture of the piston to see what I'm talking about. Hopefully it's the battery that was deformed and not the contacts in the flashlight.



I have noticed that with my X1, I have to really screw it on, really eat up the travel of the twisty, in order to get solid contact and a full-brightness spot. Kinda makes me uncomfortable, but what can ya do?

It's another reason why I EDC a T2 instead of the X1.

-Jeffrey


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The new Inova X1 is cheap and well built but is it bright enough?*



flashlife said:


> *NeonLights:
> ... I personally think the X1 would sell a lot better with a 1 watt luxeon in it, even if it added $5-7 to the price.*
> 
> I second that, Neon...
> A good Inova 1AA, 1 W lux for $27 ? I'd buy one...or two...or...



Hell yes! But only if it still ran on the ubiquitous AA battery.

I have suddenly been converted, by some here, who have written that they like flashlights that run on ordinary AAs because they will pretty much be everywhere you might need to obtain batteries, and CR123s? Not likely.

So, talk to me: is there some electronic reason why a AA could not remain the power source for a Luxeon III in an X1?

edit: Oh, before I really say "hell yes!" I have to condition that: Inova would have to make the X1 with a T2-style clicky tailcap. I really dislike the twisty, with its not-so-reliable "momentary on"... (works like crap)


-Jeffrey


----------



## pizzaman (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

"I have noticed that with my X1, I have to really screw it on, really eat up the travel of the twisty, in order to get solid contact and a full-brightness spot. Kinda makes me uncomfortable, but what can ya do?"

Remove the bottom cap/switch. Remove battery. Place a small dab of electrical contact grease on each end of the battery. Apply a thin film of the grease around the base of the flashlight (this is a critical electrical path way). Install battery. Install bottom cap/switch. Enjoy. I think you will find it is much less fussy regarding the function of the switch.

TR


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

I am not familiar with electrical contact grease. What is it, and where would I get it?


-Jeffrey


----------



## greenlight (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Weird Problem with Inova X1*

I'm still buying...


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

Has anyone been using nimh batteries in their X1? I'd like to use rechargeables in my new X1, but don't want to damage it.


----------



## jayflash (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

There were no cautions against using NiMH or lithium cells on the package or with the instructions that came with my X1, but it's the old type with the optic.

This must be a more popular light than I thought - 366 posts for "only" an X1.


----------



## carrot (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*



peacefuljeffrey said:


> I am not familiar with electrical contact grease. What is it, and where would I get it?


I use Nyogel 759G, which is a specially formulated silicone grease designed to reduce wear and tear on metal on metal contacts. There are a lot of other brands of the stuff, and there's also some (good) stuff available at RadioShack. Silicone grease/lube of various consistencies are also available from plumbing supplies and automotive stores. However, I like my Nyogel, which is available from Lighthound.com in various sizes.


I don't know, I kinda want an X1, but... isn't the new Inova X1 functionally the same as the Gerber IU? They ran out of the lensed X1's at my local Target, which is unfortunate because I'm growing to love the spot beam of my E1L. Is it $20 well spent for the X1 if I've already got an IU (with Nichia CS, I presume)?


----------



## pizzaman (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

Quote: "I am not familiar with electrical contact grease. What is it, and where would I get it?"

You can get it at any well stocked hardware store that sells electrical supplies (cable, plugs, switches, circuit breakers, etc). It is a dark gray grease that is designed to clean and prevent oxidation of electrical contacts as well as enhancing the conductivity of electrical connections. Very little is needed. I have used both "Penetrox" and "Ox-Gard" with good success. I apply it with a Q-tip, rubbing the contact/battery to clean it up. I leave a thing film on the contact when I am done. A four ounce bottle is inexpensive (about $5) and will be enough for your great grandkids to still be using the extra. I'm sure there are other similar electrical joint compounds available.

I use this grease on all accessible connections on all my flashlights. I never have to shake a flashlight to get full output. It made a noticable difference on both my Inova X5 and X1 when pressing the momentary switch.

Personally, I do not use silicone grease for electrical connections. I do not believe that it is ideal for reducing the resistance of an electrical connection. I save the silicone grease for O-rings and non-conductive threads. You can pick up a small container of clear silicone grease in the plumbing department of Home Depot for a few bucks. It is much less expensive to get it there than at an electronics store or auto parts store (used for waterproofing ignitions and distributor caps. Works great).

Good luck, TR


----------



## pizzaman (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

Quote: "isn't the new Inova X1 functionally the same as the Gerber IU?"

The Inova X1 is significantly brighter and a bit whiter than my Gerber IU. The Inova also has a shorter runtime. For me the Inova X1 is a nice middle ground between the low output/long runtime of the Gerber IU, and the High output/short runtime of the Fenix L1P. They are all similar in size and battery (AA), but for me they each fill a different niche. 

The "lensed" X1 is a whole different monster with the "spotlight" beam. I used the freezer trick to pull mine apart for a bit of experimentation. After the second dissasembly the ice had physically damaged a small coil on the circuit board, but the light still worked. I screwed up on my third assembly, putting in the reflector before the circuit board/LED. D'oh!!! I tried pounding the reflector back out and pretty much destroyed it. D'oh! I need to go back to Fry's and see if they still have any of the old style left.

Cheers, TR


----------



## C4LED (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*



jayflash said:


> There were no cautions against using NiMH or lithium cells on the package or with the instructions that came with my X1, but it's the old type with the optic.
> 
> This must be a more popular light than I thought - 366 posts for "only" an X1.



I've used mine a lot with NiMH's with no problem--replaced the battery about 8 times.


----------



## Glock40 (May 15, 2006)

*Inova X1 And Rechargables*

I have a Inova X1. I am wondering if it would be ok to use rechargables in it. I can't find anywhere on the box or in the manual that says it is ok, but it does not say not to use them either.

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wyeast (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



Glock40 said:


> I have a Inova X1. I am wondering if it would be ok to use rechargables in it. I can't find anywhere on the box or in the manual that says it is ok, but it does not say not to use them either.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this. Any help would be much appreciated.



We use rechargable NiMH's in our X1's, and they run just fine.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

So do we.


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



Wyeast said:


> We use rechargable NiMH's in our X1's, and they run just fine.


 
Well now I'm feeling *really* stupid. Just bought an X1 at Target. Works fine with the supplied Duracell Ultra. Does not even light with Tenergy 2300 NiMh or Powerex 2500 NiMh, or Sanyo 2500 NiMh. 

I am a newely "out of the closet" flashaholic, but I do know how to put in a cell and turn the light on....I thought...

What gives?:huh2:


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

Is it the old spot version or the new reflector version? I'll have to try mine with an energizer 2500 to see if it lights .


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



InfidelCastro said:


> Is it the old spot version or the new reflector version? I'll have to try mine with an energizer 2500 to see if it lights .


 
It's the new version. At least it looks like the pix of the new version on FlashlightReviews.com. Just bought it a few days ago at Target. 

Does this have something to do with the NiMh not having the conductive "ring" around the + terminal?


----------



## UnknownVT (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

*cd-card-biz* wrote: _"Well now I'm feeling *really* stupid. Just bought an X1 at Target. Works fine with the supplied Duracell Ultra. Does not even light with Tenergy 2300 NiMh or Powerex 2500 NiMh, or Sanyo 2500 NiMh. "_

This might be worth checking -

Some batteries have their '-'ve contact recessed below the battery wrapping -

Inova X1 depends on its momentary plate to make contact - 
so the battery's '-'ve contact has to stand proud of the wrapping.

I've read posts where people have stripped the battery wrapping to clear the '-'ve contact


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

Holding an alkaline Duracell and Tenergy NiMh side-by-side, the negative (-) end seems the same on both. It looks quite well exposed enough to contact the switch plate.

I even tried a small piece of aluminum foil placed on the negative pole to raise it up a bit. No joy.

It would be interesting to know if those having sucess using NiMh cells have the "old" version of the X1. 

Can someone verify please?

Thanks!


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

Okay, I was sitting here waiting for the two 2500's in the charger to finish, but figured I better test mine out before any rumours get started. Both of the 2500's that were in my digicam light up my new style X1.

Just checked again, it's definately brighter with the alkaline.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

Ours is a couple years old.


----------



## HonorKnight (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

I've burned out two of the new style X1's now using rechargeable batteries. Both times in less than a week. I contacted Inova and they responded to say that rechargeables are not recommended and the use of a rechargable voids the warranty. The only recommended battery is the AA alkaline.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

I don't see the point in using a rechargeable in this light for myself, since I originally bought it to use up old AA's I had laying around and it appears brighter with the alkalines anyways.

I guess you're not supposed to use lithiums in it either though, which is kind of a drag.


----------



## Penguin (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

Hmm, I'll have to go pick one up from Target. Now I can standardize on AA's when I go hiking!
Fenix L1p
Inova X1
Streamlight Propoly Lux

Now for Arc to release their Arc AA


----------



## Glock40 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Rando (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

According to this, the 3.6 volt lithiums are incompatible with all Inovas. Don't see any reason to think that NiMH would be any different.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

*cd-card-biz* wrote: _"Holding an alkaline Duracell and Tenergy NiMh side-by-side, the negative (-) end seems the same on both. It looks quite well exposed enough to contact the switch plate._
_I even tried a small piece of aluminum foil placed on the negative pole to raise it up a bit. No joy._
_It would be interesting to know if those having sucess using NiMh cells have the "old" version of the X1."_

I have an older style lensed Inova X1 Spot - White (linked review) and both my NiMH AA betteries worked in it (Ray-o-Vac 1600mAh and jWIN 1800mAh)

When you checked your batteries were the rechargeable and primary exactly the same length?
ie: when inserted in the X1 - does the rechargeable battery still protude a bit from the body tube?

Just a small possibility this Spot X1 is a relatively recent one - I was told bought from Target circa Sept/2005 - and might be using the Nichia CS....

*HonorKnight* wrote: _"I've burned out two of the new style X1's now using rechargeable batteries. Both times in less than a week. I contacted Inova and they responded to say that rechargeables are not recommended and the use of a rechargable voids the warranty. The only recommended battery is the AA alkaline."_

That's very interesting - thank you so much for that input.

*Rando* wrote: _"According to __this__, the 3.6 volt lithiums are incompatible with all Inovas. Don't see any reason to think that NiMH would be any different."_

I can understand that 3.6V Li-Ion rechargeable burning out the X1 - 
this is _WAY _above a single alkaline AA rated nominally at 1.5V - 
but NiMH rechargeables are nominally rated at about 1.2V - below that of alkalines.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



> ...I can understand that 3.6V Li-Ion rechargeable burning out the X1 -
> this is _WAY _above a single alkaline AA rated nominally at 1.5V -
> but NiMH rechargeables are nominally rated at about 1.2V - below that of alkalines.


That and the fact that the alkalines _also_ put out 1.2V at _at least some point_ as their voltage ramps down to oblivion. Weird.


----------



## greenlight (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

I haven't tried rechargeables yet in any of my x1's, but I do use E2 lithium AA's for their lighter weight. None of the flashlights has failed yet.


----------



## Rando (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



UnknownVT said:


> I can understand that 3.6V Li-Ion rechargeable burning out the X1 -
> this is _WAY _above a single alkaline AA rated nominally at 1.5V -
> but NiMH rechargeables are nominally rated at about 1.2V - below that of alkalines.




Good point! What the hell was I thinking about?


----------



## carrot (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

Just picked up one of these little lights today. I like it a lot more than I expected. I might end up buying another, even though it *is* a bit expensive for a little 5mm LED light. I think it's definitely worth it, though.


----------



## peacefuljeffrey (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

I have one that used to be EDC (now replaced by an Inova T2, the bigger brother). I have a twin of it in the package (I ordered two, to have one backup.)

The only way I'd get myself another would be if they changed the tailcap to make a true momentary-on function, which would involve switching from twisty to clicky... Anyone have any idea if Inova is thinking of doing that any time soon? 

-Jeffrey


----------



## HonorKnight (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



UnknownVT said:


> I have an older style lensed Inova X1 Spot - White (linked review) and both my NiMH AA betteries worked in it (Ray-o-Vac 1600mAh and jWIN 1800mAh)


Ah, I see. I was using Energizer 2300 mAh AA. Actually, I didn't use my 2500 mAh or my Duracell 2650 mAh because I was concerned it was too much power for the LED. It has to do with being able to pull power out of NiMH rechargeable batteries more quickly. Maybe with the lower mAh's it works ok? I wonder if NiCad would be ok? You can't pull power out them as fast.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

*HonorKnight* wrote: _"I was using Energizer 2300 mAh AA. Actually, I didn't use my 2500 mAh or my Duracell 2650 mAh because I was concerned it was too much power for the LED. It has to do with being able to pull power out of NiMH rechargeable batteries more quickly. Maybe with the lower mAh's it works ok? I wonder if NiCad would be ok? You can't pull power out them as fast."_

Don't know for sure - but my reaction was that it should not make any difference. I think it's the voltage when too high has the Potential for doing damage - as long as there is enough capacity (current).

So any NiMH is going to be nominally 1.2V - which is definitely _BELOW_ the rated 1.5V for alkalines - theoretically should not damage the X1 - (I only used those lower capacity NiMH rechargeables - because they're the only ones I have) -
but then Inova have actually told you that rechargeables are not recommended.
So I am confused


----------



## jmw19 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



HonorKnight said:


> I've burned out two of the new style X1's now using rechargeable batteries. Both times in less than a week. I contacted Inova and they responded to say that rechargeables are not recommended and the use of a rechargable voids the warranty. The only recommended battery is the AA alkaline.


 
Wow, maybe I don't want one of these after all. The new style has a better light beam, and AAs are a great combo of size, power and availability, but if the circuitry's that sensitive, I'll go elsewhere. Hmmm, the Fenix line is looking better and better.

Jon


----------



## Lee1959 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

I dont believe so Jeffery, the lights they previewed at the Shotshow looked to be along the same lines, the X series with twisties and the T series with clickies, which makes a bit of sense to me. Have options for both types of tastes, those who prefer twisties and those who prefer clickies. I happen to like the twist cap and have all the X series.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*



> ...The new style has a better light beam...


Actually, the new style has a *different* light beam. It may be better for the tasks you invision and at the same time it may be hopelessly inadequate for many of the very specific tasks that the original excelled at.


----------



## mattz357 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

So is anyone saying that the quality of the new version is less than that of the old version, or just that there are isolated instances of droppage that rendered both versions temporarily out of commision? I had an old one and liked it despite the fact that it was a very tight spot. I have an opportunity to buy another old one, or upgrade to a new one, but I don't want to go new if I'm giving up quality. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Blindasabat (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*



mattz357 said:


> So is anyone saying that the quality of the new version is less than that of the old version, or just that there are isolated instances of droppage that rendered both versions temporarily out of commision? I had an old one and liked it despite the fact that it was a very tight spot. I have an opportunity to buy another old one, or upgrade to a new one, but I don't want to go new if I'm giving up quality. Thanks in advance for any input!



No. At least I'm not, and won't, say that. I have two old, and one new one, and they are EXACTLY the same besides the lens and possibly the LED itself.

I do think they upgraded the LED before they changed the lens, because Quickbeam's review of the new floody one said it was as bright all over as the old spot was across it's small spot. I immediately disagreed, as my relatively new old one had a very bright spot that was what I would call an impressive 1AA 5mm led "thrower." So I concluded I must have gotten a spot version with upgraded LED.


----------



## greenlight (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

I'm not sure what you mean by 'droppage' but when I dropped my x1 and it stopped working, I kept banging it against stuff until it worked again. Took a while, but I was sure I could bang it into submission. I don't know what the problem was, but I'm glad banging the light actually fixed it.


----------



## mattz357 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

That's what I meant. There was one post of a drop on a hard surface and one of a drop on carpet that both knocked out the X1. Thanks for your info!


----------



## Paladin (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

My X1 rolled off a table and fell about 4 feet onto a ceramic tile surface striking bezel down at about a 45 degree angle. A fairly deep ding in the ring around the bezel resulted, but I am happy to report the light still works and the lens did not fall out. _At least I've learned my lesson about laying down a flashlight that lacks "anti-roll" capability!_

Paladin


----------



## dim (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*



Blindasabat said:


> No. At least I'm not, and won't, say that. I have two old, and one new one, and they are EXACTLY the same besides the lens and possibly the LED itself.
> 
> I do think they upgraded the LED before they changed the lens, because Quickbeam's review of the new floody one said it was as bright all over as the old spot was across it's small spot. I immediately disagreed, as my relatively new old one had a very bright spot that was what I would call an impressive 1AA 5mm led "thrower." So I concluded I must have gotten a spot version with upgraded LED.



While I don't have any light meters to measure output with, my "new" X1v1 (spot) considerably out throws several models of flashlights of mine that, both, Quickbeam/Flashlightreviews.com and ledmuseum.org rated with greater lux. That X1v1, however is, maybe, "half a shade" brighter than my Dorcy AAAs in ceiling bounce but, clearly, not as bright as my X1v2.

73
dim


----------



## UnknownVT (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1*

My Inova X1 Spot - White (comparison review linked) may be a later Nichia CS version - I was told bought Sept/2005 from Target - it is not obviously noticably bright - but neither is it dim.

However the spot is _WAY_ too bright/intense for typical handheld distances like 8-12" - I think the "optimum" distance for me is closer to about 3.5ft - that's for reading on white paper.

The spot as others have observed is very even - which leads me to describe it as almost a "high definition" light - where I seem to see better sharper/clearer in the spot than any reflector light.

I like the Spot X1 a lot - just because it is different, and a bit specialized. Whereas the reflector X1 is nice but expensive for a single 5mm LED light - even if it runs on a single AA and is very well made - since I can easily have a 1/2watt single AA light.

Just as an aside - to use that nice even "hi-def" lighting - try the gen3 Spot Dorcy 1AAA, which is a lot more suited for typical handheld reading tasks its optium distance for me is closer to about 21" away from the paper surface - a bit awkward but not impractical.......


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Inova X1 And Rechargables*

I've been using rechargeables in my various X1's for ages, don't seem to be any probs even with my red led Modded one (You've GOT to do this for yourself!!), lithiums too, not much difference in brightness to my eyes, never measured runtime either.


Just got a new reflector type and once the duracell it comes with is dead or depleted, I'll try rechargeables in that too. Great lights all, one of my favourite torches (see my avatar!!:lolsign: ), slightly biased towards the old style though....

Be bright out there in the real world,Chaps and Chappesses...


----------



## Spongebob (May 29, 2006)

I was at Target today playing with a couple X1s and noticed when I fired it at the wall it did not produce a perfect circle. I first thought it was the packaging causing the effect but im not sure, I know I have tested them in the packageing before at Target and still got a near perfect round beam.

I never owned one and always felt the light had not real usefull applications except for spies (huge market I rekon lol) but if they actually have changed and its a usefull pocket lite I would be interested now. I also know Inova loves to make unanounced changes to thier lights.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## not2bright (May 29, 2006)

Spongebob, where have you been? The new Inova X1 was all the talk around here about 8 weeks ago.

It now has a relfector rather than the optic. Do a search for X1 sorted by date and you will find all the info you need.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, you guessed right. They have changed the X1. 

Do a quick search and you'll find lots and lots of stuff-some good,I.E. now a more generally useful light-brighter than a CMG infinity and my 2 year old ARC AAA-p, and the bad - I.E. the lens is only glued in and has fallen out on a couple of people etc. 

But I find I like the new version and the old one, so there ya go!Flashlightreviews has amended the review to include the new one so take a look there too.


----------



## carrot (May 29, 2006)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Yeah, you guessed right. They have changed the X1.
> 
> Do a quick search and you'll find lots and lots of stuff-some good,I.E. now a more generally useful light-brighter than a CMG infinity and my 2 year old ARC AAA-p, and the bad - I.E. the lens is only glued in and has fallen out on a couple of people etc.
> 
> But I find I like the new version and the old one, so there ya go!Flashlightreviews has amended the review to include the new one so take a look there too.


What I hear is the latest revision to come out of the factory has had no problems with the lens falling out. I'm very happy with mine. Still wish I had picked up an older one to play with, but the new one has a very useable beam, and is a brightness that is just perfect for a small light. If I were to start flashaholism again and all I had was $20, I'd start with the X1, because it outputs enough light for most tasks one might want a light for (at least close range) and is well built.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 29, 2006)

carrot said:


> What I hear is the latest revision to come out of the factory has had no problems with the lens falling out. I'm very happy with mine. Still wish I had picked up an older one to play with, but the new one has a very useable beam, and is a brightness that is just perfect for a small light. If I were to start flashaholism again and all I had was $20, I'd start with the X1, because it outputs enough light for most tasks one might want a light for (at least close range) and is well built.




If you want one, PM me. I'm sure there's still a few left at the local Target, I can pick you up one and mail it to you. They're $19.99.


----------



## dtsoll (May 29, 2006)

The one I have has a beam identical to an Arc-P. I couldn't tell one from the other. Nice lights for twenty bucks. Doug


----------



## Penguin (May 29, 2006)

My new X1 actually doesn't even have a lens! Much like the Arc AAA's, it doesn't need one.


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 29, 2006)

Hi, not to go off topic but I'm looking for a AA LED flashlight and have been looking at the Fenix line (considering the L1P & L2P special at Fenix-store.com) or the Inova X1. Can anyone familiar with both the X1 and L1P give their opinions, Pros & Cons of each, size comparisions, throw, etc??
Much appreciated.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 29, 2006)

The L1P (1 watt luxeon) will be considerably brighter than the X1 and can run off rechargeables. The runtime of the X1 and the cheapness/availability of alkaline batteries is great though too.


----------



## Synergy (May 29, 2006)

The X1 is a good pocket light...slightly brighter than and with a little more throw than my Arc AAA (though doesn't seem as "floody"). Only complaint with the X1 is the momentary-on tailcap - they should have made it a twisty only.:thumbsdow


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 29, 2006)

I was just doing an informal runtime test on my newer X1 purchased from Target. Using one of the cheapie AA alkalines purchased from Fry's (100 for $12.99). I'm at over 4-hours and going strong. Not bad for a $20 light using a 13-cent battery!


----------



## not2bright (May 29, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> Hi, not to go off topic but I'm looking for a AA LED flashlight and have been looking at the Fenix line (considering the L1P & L2P special at Fenix-store.com) or the Inova X1. Can anyone familiar with both the X1 and L1P give their opinions, Pros & Cons of each, size comparisions, throw, etc??
> Much appreciated.



NaturalMystic, I have two Fenix L1P and one of the new X1 with reflector. The L1P are much brighter, have a far greater throw, good white tint, and a bit over 2 hours run time from a 2500 NiMH. Add to this that they are waterproof, have a tail clickie, and can stand in candle mode. I picked up both of mine for less than $31 from 4sevens special offer.

The X1 is a little longer than the L1P, but a bit thinner. It is a close range/indoor light with a bluish cast to the beam. It has a twist switch, nice fit and finish with roughly 8 hours of runtime.

If you are going to use the light outdoors, or need something fairly bright, spring for the L1P. If you are going for long runtime and generally using the light indoors the X1 may fit your needs.


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 29, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the info, it has helped with my decision. 
Spongebob, sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread but I hope this helps in your decision-making as well. That X1 is a sharp looking flashlight.
Anyhow, back to discussing the Inova.


----------



## Spongebob (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info and I am super excited about this. I will stop by and pick one up in the next day or so once I decide on black or titanium which oddly enough my Target has both in stock.



I did do a search but did not come up with anything relevent to the new model. I don't think I have the search lingo down.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 30, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> The L1P (1 watt luxeon) will be considerably brighter than the X1 and can run off rechargeables.



Just a quickie, I've always run my X1s from rechargeables, no probs in a couple of years so far, don't know about the new one but it's doing fine on a Calumet 2500mAh with no smoke billowing out thus far!


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 30, 2006)

> I've always run my X1s from rechargeables, no probs in a couple of years so far, don't know about the new one but it's doing fine on a Calumet 2500mAh with no smoke billowing out thus far!


 
Just an FYI. My new style X1 *will not* run on recharageables. Put in a Sanyo 2500, or Powerex 2500, or Tenergy 2300 - nothing! No light. 

Just thought I would mention this..


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 30, 2006)

Just to recap and confirm, I have only recently got a new X1 (I live in UK!!!) and I've tried it with the aforementioned Calumet 2500mAh rechargeables. It also works as brightly (eye only) with 2300,2000,1800 and even 1300 mAh rechargeables. As do all my old and modded X1's.

I have no idea why some people have found theirs to not work with them??? :thinking:

Good luck though...


----------



## UnknownVT (May 30, 2006)

JFYI - might want to check out this long thread, where the CPF moderators have merged several threads -

Inova X1


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 30, 2006)

cd-card-biz said:


> Just an FYI. My new style X1 *will not* run on recharageables. Put in a Sanyo 2500, or Powerex 2500, or Tenergy 2300 - nothing! No light.
> 
> Just thought I would mention this..




Mine runs fine on 2500's, but there was one guy who said he burned out two of them in a weeks time or something by using rechargeables. I only tested mine for about 10 seconds.

He said Inova told him NOT to use rechargeables or lithiums.

Apparently the light is set up just to run on alkalines. Which is strange when you consider how many people have rechargeable batteries and will put them in it. Apparently, if this is true, Inova might be replacing alot of X1's.

The 5mm LED appears to be extremely overdriven going by my novice observations.

That's ok for my uses though. It's basically a nightstand, walk around the house at night type light to run on half dead alkalines, like my NightIze Minimag.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 31, 2006)

Inova X1 And Rechargables


----------



## Sigman (May 31, 2006)

Thank you to the members who have provided links to the previous Inova X1 threads. 

I've just merged a couple more into this main thread.

Carry on...


----------



## carrot (Jun 8, 2006)

The failure of my new X1 has shaken my confidence in it. I was smacking it bezel-end first against my palm to test the spring action of the piston and it went out on the third smack. I tested a second battery in it that was laying on my desk and it still didn't light.

A third, known good battery (the Gerber-branded one that came with my GIU) was used and BAM it lit up. I don't know what went wrong, but presumably something went wrong with the original battery after the "smack" test.

Kirkland Signature batteries do not work in it now (don't know if they did before) and the included Duracell Ultra does not either. My Amondotech 2400mAh NiMHs do work in it. I am very curious to know as to why it seems to have become picky about battery brands?


----------

